# Canada Declares State of Emergency Over Convoy Protesters.



## Donald H

Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
					

Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending




					www.rt.com
				




It looks like the government and police have had about enough!

This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


----------



## TemplarKormac

KEEP CALM AND HONK ON. 

That is all.


----------



## sparky

Good luck with all their needs going by carrier pigeon ....~S~


----------



## skews13

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!



Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


----------



## BlackSand

Donald H said:


> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


.

*Uh, yeah ...* 

_"Attempts to divert trucks to the Ottawa Baseball Stadium to keep them out of downtown appear to have backfired, with the stadium turning into a “staging area” for the demonstrators with saunas and reportedly even bouncy castles for protesters’ children along with a refueling station and other supplies."_

Next time just read the article you are posting.

_._​


----------



## 1srelluc

Is that about like when Klanrobes declared a SoE for what amounted to a hard rain here in Virginia?


----------



## Donald H

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


We love them in spite of their misguided nonsense and we hope the police don't whack any of them permanently. Just a little time behind bars in the corner to think about it. Time out.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Or they could just drop the stupid mandates. And it would be over in 20 minutes.


----------



## Donald H

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters. 
Canada can still afford them.


----------



## 1srelluc

iamwhatiseem said:


> Or they could just drop the stupid mandates. And it would be over in 20 minutes.


Commies be like that, but just like Soviets they can be brought to their knees.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Canada needs a .. vote out the fascists and let freedom ring election...


----------



## B. Kidd

Soyboy Trudeau knows not what to do.
Globalist pig!!


----------



## Natural Citizen

They can't stop it.

I still think it's rather humorous how the Marxists are always popping off about workers of the world uniting.

Well...heh heh....until the workers of the world wake up and finally realize who the establishent actually_ is _and finally_ do _unite, of course.

Then the authoritarians are like, oh sht, oh sht, oh sht, now what are we gonna do, they're rising up and uniting against our decrees.....


----------



## fncceo

I'm curious what actual offences are being committed by the convoy protest.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Trudeau reminds me of a hilarious Justin Bieber video when he was acting all badass with some paparazzi dude that was 3 times his size. The only reason he did it was he had like 5 mountain sized body guards in front of him. Otherwise he would have pooped his pants.


----------



## BlackSand

fncceo said:


> I'm curious what actual offences are being committed by the convoy protest.


.

*Too much damn Freedom going on is what the authorities think.*

_“The situation at this point is completely out of control because the individuals with the protest are calling the shots,”_ Watson told Newstalk radio. _“They have far more people than we have police officers and I've indicated to the chief that we have to be much more nimble and proactive when it comes to these activities.”_

*They obviously aren't used to that stuff in Canada.*

_“something that is different in our democracy than something I’ve ever experienced in my life.”

._​


----------



## iceberg

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


paid shill, people. watch him go.


----------



## ClaireH

Meanwhile in the states, Indiana congressman gets it done by initiating a bill that allows truck drivers, between the ages of 18 and 21, who have gone through the school and training can now drive across state lines, whereas formally they could not legally do so.

For the record, Trey Hollinsworth is a Republican congressman that works for his state and not in support of the federal agenda for increased restrictions and mandates.









						Rep. Hollingsworth: Solutions for Our Truck Driving Industries and Supply Chains - House Republican Leader
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvltjdfKypU




					www.republicanleader.gov


----------



## skews13

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


Lets see. We have the entire country of Canada. And we have a minority of the truck drivers that cross the border every day.

My money is on the Canadian government. 

Lets see how many of those trucking companies in the US can afford to lose their privileges of crossing the border, many of their businesses rely on.

I'm sure the Canadian government will be able to find willing buyers for those confiscated rigs at a very affordable price.

I wonder how long those out of work truckers will be able to feed their families with no job.


----------



## DukeU

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.



^^^^^^

"Let's steal their money and property"        ~democrats


----------



## boedicca

fncceo said:


> I'm curious what actual offences are being committed by the convoy protest.




They refuse to OBEY.


----------



## AMart

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Idiot post of the year.


----------



## theHawk

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Yup! Time to go full fascist!

That will win the hearts and minds of the people!


----------



## theHawk

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Yes!  The government has had enough of the people! 

Time to go 1930’s on their asses!


----------



## ClaireH

Canada needs to get their act together, this following their governmental scam to block US milk imports that ensures Canadians have to pay more for their milk, regardless of US efforts to help reduce that cost for them.

Hey, maybe I should be that like that one Canadian who comes on here and tells Americans what we need to be doing!  I need to find a Canadian message board asap Lol Oh wait…. The OP is that guy! Lol


----------



## B. Kidd

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Too much damn Freedom going on is what the authorities think.*
> 
> _“The situation at this point is completely out of control because the individuals with the protest are calling the shots,”_ Watson told Newstalk radio. _“They have far more people than we have police officers and I've indicated to the chief that we have to be much more nimble and proactive when it comes to these activities.”_
> 
> *They obviously aren't used to that stuff in Canada.*
> 
> _“something that is different in our democracy than something I’ve ever experienced in my life.”
> 
> ._​



It's about time Canada got a reality check!


----------



## blackhawk

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


Not to fear I’m sure the political and media elites can jump right in those big rigs and pick up the slack.


----------



## Esdraelon

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


What do you expect Trudeau's administration to DO?  What actions would you support if the protest continues for weeks or longer?  I'm specifically speaking of the current behavior continuing.  No violence, no looting or property destruction, just civil disobedience.  What actions should be justified against that, in your opinion?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Your times up.


----------



## B. Kidd

Trucker's have the lever to break the backbone of any authoritarian Gov't!!

*PAY ATTENTION AMERIKA.*


----------



## Natural Citizen

The flipside of this is, like Biden, Trudeau likely_ wants _to instigate a supply crisis in his country.

He, like Biden, clearly wants the lives of the citizenry as miserable as possible until they submit to authoritarian decree on demand. 

And there's a lot to say about why exactly they've been doing that. Order (of the authoritarian sort) out of chaos and whatnot.


----------



## Esdraelon

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Spoken like a true Nazi.  Remind me, did you squeal like a little girl when Democrats in masks and hoodies burned city blocks, paralyzed businesses, and even shot and killed 30+ people after Saint George di Fentanyl perished?  You people would lose your damned minds if someone like Trump even threatened to do as you just called for.  I respect people who are willing to fight for what they believe, even if I disagree with them.  I LOATHE HYPOCRITES.


----------



## ClaireH

B. Kidd said:


> It's about time Canada got a reality check!


Trump gave CA a good wake up call X-ing nightmare NAFTA with USMC trade agreement. That was one of the best things he did on paper, along with 30 or so others. I wish I had that list of accomplishments another poster once listed; it contained way over 30.


----------



## B. Kidd

Natural Citizen said:


> The flipside of this is, like Biden, Trudeau likely_ wants _to instigate a supply crisis in his country.
> 
> He, like Biden, clearly wants the lives of the citizenry as miserable as possible until they submit to authoritarian decree on demand.
> 
> And there's a lot to say about why exactly they've been doing that. Order (of the authoritarian sort) out of chaos and whatnot.



They better be careful what they ask for.
They might just get it and then know not what to do.


----------



## Zincwarrior

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


News says police will now arrest anyone bringing supplies to the protesters in Ottawa.


----------



## Esdraelon

ClaireH said:


> Trump gave CA a good wake up call x-ing nightmare NAFTA with USMC trade agreement. That was one of the best things he did on paper, along with 30 or so others. I wish I had that list of accomplishments another poster once listed; it contained way over 30.


I forget where I found this so I can't attribute the credit properly but here's the list:

TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS



The list: Trump’s list: 289 accomplishments in just 20 months, ‘relentless’ promise-keeping

Economic Growth
4.2 percent growth in the second quarter of 2018.
For the first time in more than a decade, growth is projected to exceed 3 percent over the calendar year.

Jobs
4 million new jobs have been created since the election, and more than 3.5 million since Trump took office.
More Americans are employed now than ever before in our history.
Jobless claims at lowest level in nearly five decades.
The economy has achieved the longest positive job-growth streak on record.
Job openings are at an all-time high and outnumber job seekers for the first time on record.
Unemployment claims at 50 year low
African-American, Hispanic, and Asian-American unemployment rates have all recently reached record lows.
African-American unemployment hit a record low of 5.9 percent in May 2018.
Hispanic unemployment at 4.5 percent.
Asian-American unemployment at record low of 2 percent.
Women’s unemployment recently at lowest rate in nearly 65 years.
Female unemployment dropped to 3.6 percent in May 2018, the lowest since October 1953.
Youth unemployment recently reached its lowest level in more than 50 years.
July 2018’s youth unemployment rate of 9.2 percent was the lowest since July 1966.
Veterans’ unemployment recently hit its lowest level in nearly two decades.
July 2018’s veterans’ unemployment rate of 3.0 percent matched the lowest rate since May 2001.
Unemployment rate for Americans without a high school diploma recently reached a record low.
Rate for disabled Americans recently hit a record low.
Blue-collar jobs recently grew at the fastest rate in more than three decades.
Poll found that 85 percent of blue-collar workers believe their lives are headed “in the right direction.”
68 percent reported receiving a pay increase in the past year.
Last year, job satisfaction among American workers hit its highest level since 2005.
Nearly two-thirds of Americans rate now as a good time to find a quality job.
Optimism about the availability of good jobs has grown by 25 percent.
Added more than 400,000 manufacturing jobs since the election.
Manufacturing employment is growing at its fastest pace in more than two decades.
100,000 new jobs supporting the production & transport of oil & natural gas.

American Income
Median household income rose to $61,372 in 2017, a post-recession high.
Wages up in August by their fastest rate since June 2009.
Paychecks rose by 3.3 percent between 2016 and 2017, the most in a decade.
Council of Economic Advisers found that real wage compensation has grown by 1.4 percent over the past year.
Some 3.9 million Americans off food stamps since the election.
Median income for Hispanic-Americans rose by 3.7 percent and surpassed $50,000 for the first time ever in history.
Home-ownership among Hispanics is at the highest rate in nearly a decade.
Poverty rates for African-Americans and Hispanic-Americans have reached their lowest levels ever recorded.

American Optimism
Small business optimism has hit historic highs.
NFIB’s small business optimism index broke a 35 year-old record in August.
SurveyMonkey/CNBC’s small business confidence survey for Q3 of 2018 matched its all-time high.
Manufacturers are more confident than ever.
95 percent of U.S. manufacturers are optimistic about the future, the highest ever.
Consumer confidence is at an 18-year high.
12 percent of Americans rate the economy as the most significant problem facing our country, the lowest level on record.
Confidence in the economy is near a two-decade high, with 51 percent rating the economy as good or excellent.

American Business
Investment is flooding back into the United States due to the tax cuts.
Over $450 billion dollars has already poured back into the U.S., including more than $300 billion in the first quarter of 2018.
Retail sales have surged. Commerce Department figures from August show that retail sales increased 0.5 percent in July 2018, an increase of 6.4 percent from July 2017.
ISM’s index of manufacturing scored its highest reading in 14 years.
Worker productivity is the highest it has been in more than three years.
Steel and aluminum producers are re-opening.
Dow Jones Industrial Average, S&P 500, and NASDAQ have all notched record highs.
Dow hit record highs 70 times in 2017 alone, the most ever recorded in one year.

Deregulation
Achieved massive deregulation at a rapid pace, completing 22 deregulatory actions to every one regulatory action during his first year in office.
Signed legislation to roll back costly and harmful provisions of Dodd-Frank, providing relief to credit unions, and community and regional banks.
Federal agencies achieved more than $8 billion in lifetime net regulatory cost savings.
Rolled back Obama’s burdensome Waters of the U.S. rule.
Used the Congressional Review Act to repeal regulations more times than in history.

Tax Cuts
Biggest tax cuts and reforms in American history by signing the Tax Cuts and Jobs act into law
Provided more than $5.5 trillion in gross tax cuts, nearly 60 percent of which will go to families.
Increased the exemption for the death tax to help save Family Farms & Small Business.
Nearly doubled the standard deduction for individuals and families.
Enabled vast majority of American families will be able to file their taxes on a single page by claiming the standard deduction.
Doubled the child tax credit to help lessen the financial burden of raising a family.
Lowered America’s corporate tax rate from the highest in the developed world to allow American businesses to compete and win.
Small businesses can now deduct 20 percent of their business income.
Cut dozens of special interest tax breaks and closed loopholes for the wealthy.
9 in 10 American workers are expected see an increase in their paychecks thanks to the tax cuts, according to the Treasury Department.
More than 6 million of American workers have received wage increases, bonuses, and increased benefits thanks to tax cuts.
Over 100 utility companies have lowered electric, gas, or water rates thanks to the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act.
Ernst & Young found 89 percent of companies planned to increase worker compensation thanks to the Trump tax cuts.
Established opportunity zones to spur investment in left behind communities.

Worker Development
Established a National Council for the American Worker to develop a national strategy for training and retraining America’s workers for high-demand industries.
Employers have signed Trump’s “Pledge to America’s Workers,” committing to train or retrain more than 4.2 million workers and students.
Signed the first Perkins CTE reauthorization since 2006, authorizing more than $1 billion for states each year to fund vocational and career education programs.
Executive order expanding apprenticeship opportunities for students and workers.

Domestic Infrastructure
Proposed infrastructure plan would utilize $200 billion in Federal funds to spur at least $1.5 trillion in infrastructure investment across the country.
Executive order expediting environmental reviews and approvals for high priority infrastructure projects.
Federal agencies have signed the One Federal Decision Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) streamlining the federal permitting process for infrastructure projects.
Rural prosperity task force and signed an executive order to help expand broadband access in rural areas.

Health Care
Signed an executive order to help minimize the financial burden felt by American households Signed legislation to improve the National Suicide Hotline.
Signed the most comprehensive childhood cancer legislation ever into law, which will advance childhood cancer research and improve treatments.
Signed Right-to-Try legislation, expanding health care options for terminally ill patients.
Enacted changes to the Medicare 340B program, saving seniors an estimated $320 million on drugs in 2018 alone.
FDA set a new record for generic drug approvals in 2017, saving consumers nearly $9 billion.
Released a blueprint to drive down drug prices for American patients, leading multiple major drug companies to announce they will freeze or reverse price increases.
Expanded short-term, limited-duration health plans.
Let more employers to form Association Health Plans, enabling more small businesses to join together and affordably provide health insurance to their employees.
Cut Obamacare’s burdensome individual mandate penalty.
Signed legislation repealing Obamacare’s Independent Payment Advisory Board, also known as the “death panels.”
USDA invested more than $1 billion in rural health care in 2017, improving access to health care for 2.5 million people in rural communities across 41 states
Proposed Title X rule to help ensure taxpayers do not fund the abortion industry in violation of the law.
Reinstated and expanded the Mexico City Policy to keep foreign aid from supporting the global abortion industry.
HHS formed a new division over protecting the rights of conscience and religious freedom.
Overturned Obama administration’s midnight regulation prohibiting states from defunding certain abortion facilities.
Signed executive order to help ensure that religious organizations are not forced to choose between violating their religious beliefs by complying with Obamacare’s contraceptive mandate or shutting their doors.

Combating Opioids
Chaired meeting the 73rd General Session of the United Nations discussing the worldwide drug problem with international leaders.
Initiative to Stop Opioid Abuse and Reduce Drug Supply and Demand, introducing new measures to keep dangerous drugs out of our communities.
$6 billion in new funding to fight the opioid epidemic.
DEA conducted a surge in April 2018 that arrested 28 medical professions and revoked 147 registrations for prescribing too many opioids.
Brought the “Prescribed to Death” memorial to President’s Park near the White House, helping raise awareness about the human toll of the opioid crisis.
Helped reduce high-dose opioid prescriptions by 16 percent in 2017.
Opioid Summit on the administration-wide efforts to combat the opioid crisis.
Launched a national public awareness campaign about the dangers of opioid addiction.
Created a Commission on Combating Drug Addiction and the Opioid Crisis which recommended a number of pathways to tackle the opioid crisis.
Led two National Prescription Drug Take Back Days in 2017 and 2018, collecting a record number of expired and unneeded prescription drugs each time.
$485 million targeted grants in FY 2017 to help areas hit hardest by the opioid crisis.
Signed INTERDICT Act, strengthening efforts to detect and intercept synthetic opioids before they reach our communities.
DOJ secured its first-ever indictments against Chinese fentanyl manufacturers.
Joint Criminal Opioid Darknet Enforcement (J-CODE) team, aimed at disrupting online illicit opioid sales.
Declared the opioid crisis a Nationwide Public Health Emergency in October 2017.

Law and Order
More U.S. Circuit Court judges confirmed in the first year in office than ever.
Confirmed more than two dozen U. S. Circuit Court judges.
Followed through on the promise to nominate judges to the Supreme Court who will adhere to the Constitution
Nominated and confirmed Justice Neil Gorsuch and Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court.
Signed an executive order directing the Attorney General to develop a strategy to more effectively prosecute people who commit crimes against law enforcement officers.
Launched an evaluation of grant programs to make sure they prioritize the protection and safety of law enforcement officers.
Established a task force to reduce crime and restore public safety in communities across Signed an executive order to focus more federal resources on dismantling transnational criminal organizations such as drug cartels.
Signed an executive order to focus more federal resources on dismantling transnational criminal organizations such as drug cartels.
Violent crime decreased in 2017 according to FBI statistics.
$137 million in grants through the COPS Hiring Program to preserve jobs, increase community policing capacities, and support crime prevention efforts.
Enhanced and updated the Project Safe Neighborhoods to help reduce violent crime.
Signed legislation making it easier to target websites that enable sex trafficking and strengthened penalties for people who promote or facilitate prostitution.
Created an interagency task force working around the clock to prosecute traffickers, protect victims, and prevent human trafficking.
Conducted Operation Cross Country XI to combat human trafficking, rescuing 84 children and arresting 120 human traffickers.
Encouraged federal prosecutors to use the death penalty when possible in the fight against the trafficking of deadly drugs.
New rule effectively banning bump stock sales in the United States.

Border Security and Immigration
Secured $1.6 billion for border wall construction in the March 2018 omnibus bill.
Construction of a 14-mile section of border wall began near San Diego.
Worked to protect American communities from the threat posed by the vile MS-13 gang.
ICE’s Homeland Security Investigations division arrested 796 MS-13 members and associates in FY 2017, an 83 percent increase from the prior year.
Justice worked with partners in Central America to secure criminal charges against more than 4,000 MS-13 members.
Border Patrol agents arrested 228 illegal aliens affiliated with MS-13 in FY 2017.
Fighting to stop the scourge of illegal drugs at our border.
ICE HSI seized more than 980,000 pounds of narcotics in FY 2017, including 2,370 pounds of fentanyl and 6,967 pounds of heroin.
ICE HSI dedicated nearly 630,000 investigative hours towards halting the illegal import of fentanyl.
ICE HSI made 11,691 narcotics-related arrests in FY 2017.
Stop Opioid Abuse and Reduce Drug Supply and Demand introduced new measures to keep dangerous drugs out the United States.
Signed the INTERDICT Act into law, enhancing efforts to detect and intercept synthetic opioids.
DOJ secured its first-ever indictments against Chinese fentanyl manufacturers.
DOJ launched their Joint Criminal Opioid Darknet Enforcement (J-CODE) team, aimed at disrupting online illicit opioid sales.
Released an immigration framework that includes the resources required to secure our borders and close legal loopholes, and repeatedly called on Congress to fix our broken immigration laws.
Authorized the deployment of the National Guard to help secure the border.
Enhanced vetting of individuals entering the U.S. from countries that don’t meet security standards, helping to ensure individuals who pose a threat to our country are identified before they enter.
These procedures were upheld in a June 2018 Supreme Court hearing.
ICE removed over 226,000 illegal aliens from the United States in 2017.
ICE rescued or identified over 500 human trafficking victims and over 900 child exploitation victims in 2017 alone.
In 2017, ICE Enforcement and Removal Operations (ERO) arrested more than 127,000 aliens with criminal convictions or charges, responsible for
Over 76,000 with dangerous drug offenses.
More than 48,000 with assault offenses.
More than 11,000 with weapons offenses.
More than 5,000 with sexual assault offenses.
More than 2,000 with kidnapping offenses.
Over 1,800 with homicide offenses.
Created the Victims of Immigration Crime Engagement (VOICE) Office in order to support the victims and families affected by illegal alien crime.
More than doubled the number of counties participating in the 287(g) program, which allows jails to detain criminal aliens until they are transferred to ICE custody.

Trade
Negotiating and renegotiating better trade deals, achieving free, fair, and reciprocal trade for the United States.
Agreed to work with the European Union towards zero tariffs, zero non-tariff barriers, and zero subsides.
Deal with the European Union to increase U.S. energy exports to Europe.
Litigated multiple WTO disputes targeting unfair trade practices and upholding our right to enact fair trade laws.
Finalized a revised trade agreement with South Korea, which includes provisions to increase American automobile exports.
Negotiated an historic U.S.-Mexico-Canada Trade Agreement to replace NAFTA.
Agreement to begin trade negotiations for a U.S.-Japan trade agreement.
Secured $250 billion in new trade and investment deals in China and $12 billion in Vietnam.
Established a Trade and Investment Working Group with the United Kingdom, laying the groundwork for post-Brexit trade.
Enacted steel and aluminum tariffs to protect our vital steel and aluminum producers and strengthen our national security.
Conducted 82 anti-dumping and countervailing duty investigations in 2017 alone.
Confronting China’s unfair trade practices after years of Washington looking the other way.
25 percent tariff on $50 billion of goods imported from China and later imposed an additional 10% tariff on $200 billion of Chinese goods.
Conducted an investigation into Chinese forced technology transfers, unfair licensing practices, and intellectual property theft.
Imposed safeguard tariffs to protect domestic washing machines and solar products manufacturers hurt by China’s trade policies
Withdrew from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP).
Secured access to new markets for America’s farmers.
Recent deal with Mexico included new improvements enabling food and agriculture to trade more fairly.
Recent agreement with the E.U. will reduce barriers and increase trade of American soybeans to Europe.
Won a WTO dispute regarding Indonesia’s unfair restriction of U.S. agricultural exports.
Defended American Tuna fisherman and packagers before the WTO
Opened up Argentina to American pork experts for the first time in a quarter-century
American beef exports have returned to china for the first time in more than a decade
OK’d up to $12 billion in aid for farmers affected by unfair trade retaliation.

Energy
Presidential Memorandum to clear roadblocks to construction of the Keystone XL Pipeline.
Presidential Memorandum declaring that the Dakota Access Pipeline serves the national interest and initiating the process to complete construction.
Opened up the Alaska National Wildlife Refuge to energy exploration.
Coal exports up over 60 percent in 2017.
Rolled back the “stream protection rule” to prevent it from harming America’s coal industry.
Cancelled Obama’s anti-coal Clean Power Plan and proposed the Affordable Clean Energy Rule as a replacement.
Withdrew from the job-killing Paris climate agreement, which would have cost the U.S. nearly $3 trillion and led to 6.5 million fewer industrial sector jobs by 2040.
U.S. oil production has achieved its highest level in American history
United States is now the largest crude oil producer in the world.
U.S. has become a net natural gas exporter for the first time in six decades.
Action to expedite the identification and extraction of critical minerals that are vital to the nation’s security and economic prosperity.
Took action to reform National Ambient Air Quality Standards, benefitting American manufacturers.
Rescinded Obama’s hydraulic fracturing rule, which was expected to cost the industry $32 million per year.
Proposed an expansion of offshore drilling as part of an all-of-the above energy strategy
Held a lease sale for offshore oil and gas leases in the Gulf of Mexico in August 2018.
Got EU to increase its imports of liquefied natural gas (LNG) from the United States.
Issued permits for the New Burgos Pipeline that will cross the U.S.-Mexico border.

Foreign Policy
Moved the U.S. Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem.
Withdrew from Iran deal and immediately began the process of re-imposing sanctions that had been lifted or waived.
Treasury has issued sanctions targeting Iranian activities and entities, including the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Qods Force
Since enacting sanctions, Iran’s crude exports have fallen off, the value of Iran’s currency has plummeted, and international companies have pulled out of the country.
All nuclear-related sanctions will be back in full force by early November 2018.
Historic summit with North Korean President Kim Jong-Un, bringing beginnings of peace and denuclearization to the Korean Peninsula.
The two leaders have exchanged letters and high-level officials from both sides have met resulting in tremendous progress.
North Korea has halted nuclear and missile tests.
Negotiated the return of the remains of missing-in-action soldiers from the Korean War.
Imposed strong sanctions on Venezuelan dictator Nicholas Maduro and his inner circle.
Executive order preventing those in the U.S. from carrying out certain transactions with the Venezuelan regime, including prohibiting the purchase of the regime’s debt.
Responded to the use of chemical weapons by the Syrian regime.
Rolled out sanctions targeting individuals and entities tied to Syria’s chemical weapons program.
Directed strikes in April 2017 against a Syrian airfield used in a chemical weapons attack on innocent civilians.
Joined allies in launching airstrikes in April 2018 against targets associated with Syria’s chemical weapons use.
New Cuba policy that enhanced compliance with U.S. law and held the Cuban regime accountable for political oppression and human rights abuses.
Treasury and State are working to channel economic activity away from the Cuban regime, particularly the military.
Changed the rules of engagement, empowering commanders to take the fight to ISIS.
ISIS has lost virtually all of its territory, more than half of which has been lost under Trump.
ISIS’ self-proclaimed capital city, Raqqah, was liberated in October 2017.
All Iraqi territory had been liberated from ISIS.
More than a dozen American hostages have been freed from captivity all of the world.
Action to combat Russia’s malign activities, including their efforts to undermine the sanctity of United States elections.
Expelled dozens of Russian intelligence officers from the United States and ordered the closure of the Russian consulate in Seattle, WA.
Banned the use of Kaspersky Labs software on government computers, due to the company’s ties to Russian intelligence.
Imposed sanctions against five Russian entities and three individuals for enabling Russia’s military and intelligence units to increase Russia’s offensive cyber capabilities.
Sanctions against seven Russian oligarchs, and 12 companies they own or control, who profit from Russia’s destabilizing activities.
Sanctioned 100 targets in response to Russia’s occupation of Crimea and aggression in Eastern Ukraine.
Enhanced support for Ukraine’s Armed Forces to help Ukraine better defend itself.
Helped win U.S. bid for the 2028 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles.
Helped win U.S.-Mexico-Canada’s united bid for 2026 World Cup.

Defense
Executive order keeping the detention facilities at U.S. Naval Station Guantanamo Bay open.
$700 billion in military funding for FY 2018 and $716 billion for FY 2019.
Largest military pay raise in nearly a decade.
Ordered a Nuclear Posture Review to ensure America’s nuclear forces are up to date and serve as a credible deterrent.
Released America’s first fully articulated cyber strategy in 15 years.
New strategy on national biodefense, which better prepares the nation to defend against biological threats.
Administration has announced that it will use whatever means necessary to protect American citizens and servicemen from unjust prosecution by the International Criminal Court.
Released an America first National Security Strategy.
Put in motion the launch of a Space Force as a new branch of the military and relaunched the National Space Council.
Encouraged North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) allies to increase defense spending to their agree-upon levels.
In 2017 alone, there was an increase of more than 4.8 percent in defense spending amongst NATO allies.
Every member state has increased defense spending.
Eight NATO allies will reach the 2 percent benchmark by the end of 2018 and 15 allies are on trade to do so by 2024.
NATO allies spent over $42 billion dollars more on defense since 2016.
Executive order to help military spouses find employment as their families deploy domestically and abroad.

Veterans affairs
Signed the VA Accountability Act and expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care.
Delivered more appeals decisions – 81,000 – to veterans in a single year than ever before.
Strengthened protections for individuals who come forward and identify programs occurring within the VA.
Signed legislation that provided $86.5 billion in funding for the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA), the largest dollar amount in history for the VA.
VA MISSION Act, enacting sweeping reform to the VA system that:
Consolidated and strengthened VA community care programs.
Funding for the Veterans Choice program.
Expanded eligibility for the Family Caregivers Program.
Gave veterans more access to walk-in care.
Strengthened the VA’s ability to recruit and retain quality healthcare professionals.
Enabled the VA to modernize its assets and infrastructure.
Signed the VA Choice and Quality Employment Act in 2017, which authorized $2.1 billion in addition funds for the Veterans Choice Program.
Worked to shift veterans’ electronic medical records to the same system used by the Department of Defense, a decades old priority.
Issued an executive order requiring the Secretaries of Defense, Homeland Security, and Veterans Affairs to submit a joint plan to provide veterans access to access to mental health treatment as they transition to civilian life.
Increased transparency and accountability at the VA by launching an online “Access and Quality Tool,” providing veterans with access to wait time and quality of care data.
Signed legislation to modernize the claims and appeal process at the VA.
Harry W. Colmery Veterans Educational Assistance Act, providing enhanced educational benefits to veterans, service members, and their family members.
Lifted a 15-year limit on veterans’ access to their educational benefits.
Created a White House VA Hotline to help veterans and principally staffed it with veterans and direct family members of veterans.
VA employees are being held accountable for poor performance, with more than 4,000 VA employees removed, demoted, and suspended so far.
Signed the Veterans Treatment Court Improvement Act, increasing the number of VA employees that can assist justice-involved veterans.

Last edited: Jul 20, 2019​


----------



## Esdraelon

Zincwarrior said:


> News says police will now arrest anyone bringing supplies to the protesters in Ottawa.


Hopefully, a few of those trucks were loaded with supplies.  If not, well, there will be a learning curve for future attempts


----------



## CrusaderFrank

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


I thought you Commies loved when the People rise up against oppression?

Go listen to Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## Indeependent

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


* hard to run a country with no trucks.*

*Impossible* to run a country with no trucks.
I always give truckers the right of way even when they're being polite.


----------



## Natural Citizen

B. Kidd said:


> They better be careful what they ask for.
> They might just get it and then know not what to do.



Doesn't matter to me.

Historically speaking, it's the useful idiots who participate in the coercion and who promote the tyranny who always get thrown under the bus when everything starts to backfire on petty tyrants and people start rejecting them.

Examples would be Cuomo. Both of em. Avenatti. CNN. BLM leaders. Legacy media as a whole. They all got tossed in the klink or ruined once their usefulness had run its course. It's how it always is.

A country boy gonna survive no matter what. Authoritarians are historically masters of their own demise. As are those who serve them.


----------



## Rambunctious

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Has you salivating does it?....gets your little tyrant blood warming up?...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Rambunctious said:


> Has you salivating does it?....gets your little tyrant blood warming up?...


----------



## B. Kidd

Natural Citizen said:


> Doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Historically speaking, it's the useful idiots who participate in the coercion and who promote the tyranny who always get thrown under the bus when everything starts to backfire on petty tyrants and people start rejecting them.
> 
> Examples would be Cuomo. Both of em. Avenatti. CNN. BLM leaders. Legacy media as a whole. They all got tossed in the klink or ruined once their usefulness had run its course. It's how it always is.
> 
> A county boy gonna survive no matter what. Authoritarians are historically masters of their own demise.



As long as you are on the side of right as opposed to wrong, it usually works out this way.
Still, the wrong need to be held accountable!!


----------



## Rambunctious

Natural Citizen said:


>


Thanks a lot...I just spit my beer all over my desk...


----------



## Natural Citizen

B. Kidd said:


> As long as you are on the side of right as opposed to wrong, it usually works out this way.
> Still, the wrong need to be held accountable!!



Yeah. That's true. But they can't stop it anyway. It's too late. It's world-wide.


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


RT NEWS, RUSSIA? C'mon duck, you're a fucking commie plant.  Can't you find any Canadian media to report that?  No?  Because like everything else you post, it is a fucking lie.  STFU commie duck.


----------



## Zincwarrior

ESDRAELON said:


> I forget where I found this so I can't attribute the credit properly but here's the list:
> 
> TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> The list: Trump’s list: 289 accomplishments in just 20 months, ‘relentless’ promise-keeping
> 
> Economic Growth
> 4.2 percent growth in the second quarter of 2018.
> For the first time in more than a decade, growth is projected to exceed 3 percent over the calendar year.
> 
> Jobs
> 4 million new jobs have been created since the election, and more than 3.5 million since Trump took office.
> More Americans are employed now than ever before in our history.
> Jobless claims at lowest level in nearly five decades.
> The economy has achieved the longest positive job-growth streak on record.
> Job openings are at an all-time high and outnumber job seekers for the first time on record.
> Unemployment claims at 50 year low
> African-American, Hispanic, and Asian-American unemployment rates have all recently reached record lows.
> African-American unemployment hit a record low of 5.9 percent in May 2018.
> Hispanic unemployment at 4.5 percent.
> Asian-American unemployment at record low of 2 percent.
> Women’s unemployment recently at lowest rate in nearly 65 years.
> Female unemployment dropped to 3.6 percent in May 2018, the lowest since October 1953.
> Youth unemployment recently reached its lowest level in more than 50 years.
> July 2018’s youth unemployment rate of 9.2 percent was the lowest since July 1966.
> Veterans’ unemployment recently hit its lowest level in nearly two decades.
> July 2018’s veterans’ unemployment rate of 3.0 percent matched the lowest rate since May 2001.
> Unemployment rate for Americans without a high school diploma recently reached a record low.
> Rate for disabled Americans recently hit a record low.
> Blue-collar jobs recently grew at the fastest rate in more than three decades.
> Poll found that 85 percent of blue-collar workers believe their lives are headed “in the right direction.”
> 68 percent reported receiving a pay increase in the past year.
> Last year, job satisfaction among American workers hit its highest level since 2005.
> Nearly two-thirds of Americans rate now as a good time to find a quality job.
> Optimism about the availability of good jobs has grown by 25 percent.
> Added more than 400,000 manufacturing jobs since the election.
> Manufacturing employment is growing at its fastest pace in more than two decades.
> 100,000 new jobs supporting the production & transport of oil & natural gas.
> 
> American Income
> Median household income rose to $61,372 in 2017, a post-recession high.
> Wages up in August by their fastest rate since June 2009.
> Paychecks rose by 3.3 percent between 2016 and 2017, the most in a decade.
> Council of Economic Advisers found that real wage compensation has grown by 1.4 percent over the past year.
> Some 3.9 million Americans off food stamps since the election.
> Median income for Hispanic-Americans rose by 3.7 percent and surpassed $50,000 for the first time ever in history.
> Home-ownership among Hispanics is at the highest rate in nearly a decade.
> Poverty rates for African-Americans and Hispanic-Americans have reached their lowest levels ever recorded.
> 
> American Optimism
> Small business optimism has hit historic highs.
> NFIB’s small business optimism index broke a 35 year-old record in August.
> SurveyMonkey/CNBC’s small business confidence survey for Q3 of 2018 matched its all-time high.
> Manufacturers are more confident than ever.
> 95 percent of U.S. manufacturers are optimistic about the future, the highest ever.
> Consumer confidence is at an 18-year high.
> 12 percent of Americans rate the economy as the most significant problem facing our country, the lowest level on record.
> Confidence in the economy is near a two-decade high, with 51 percent rating the economy as good or excellent.
> 
> American Business
> Investment is flooding back into the United States due to the tax cuts.
> Over $450 billion dollars has already poured back into the U.S., including more than $300 billion in the first quarter of 2018.
> Retail sales have surged. Commerce Department figures from August show that retail sales increased 0.5 percent in July 2018, an increase of 6.4 percent from July 2017.
> ISM’s index of manufacturing scored its highest reading in 14 years.
> Worker productivity is the highest it has been in more than three years.
> Steel and aluminum producers are re-opening.
> Dow Jones Industrial Average, S&P 500, and NASDAQ have all notched record highs.
> Dow hit record highs 70 times in 2017 alone, the most ever recorded in one year.
> 
> Deregulation
> Achieved massive deregulation at a rapid pace, completing 22 deregulatory actions to every one regulatory action during his first year in office.
> Signed legislation to roll back costly and harmful provisions of Dodd-Frank, providing relief to credit unions, and community and regional banks.
> Federal agencies achieved more than $8 billion in lifetime net regulatory cost savings.
> Rolled back Obama’s burdensome Waters of the U.S. rule.
> Used the Congressional Review Act to repeal regulations more times than in history.
> 
> Tax Cuts
> Biggest tax cuts and reforms in American history by signing the Tax Cuts and Jobs act into law
> Provided more than $5.5 trillion in gross tax cuts, nearly 60 percent of which will go to families.
> Increased the exemption for the death tax to help save Family Farms & Small Business.
> Nearly doubled the standard deduction for individuals and families.
> Enabled vast majority of American families will be able to file their taxes on a single page by claiming the standard deduction.
> Doubled the child tax credit to help lessen the financial burden of raising a family.
> Lowered America’s corporate tax rate from the highest in the developed world to allow American businesses to compete and win.
> Small businesses can now deduct 20 percent of their business income.
> Cut dozens of special interest tax breaks and closed loopholes for the wealthy.
> 9 in 10 American workers are expected see an increase in their paychecks thanks to the tax cuts, according to the Treasury Department.
> More than 6 million of American workers have received wage increases, bonuses, and increased benefits thanks to tax cuts.
> Over 100 utility companies have lowered electric, gas, or water rates thanks to the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act.
> Ernst & Young found 89 percent of companies planned to increase worker compensation thanks to the Trump tax cuts.
> Established opportunity zones to spur investment in left behind communities.
> 
> Worker Development
> Established a National Council for the American Worker to develop a national strategy for training and retraining America’s workers for high-demand industries.
> Employers have signed Trump’s “Pledge to America’s Workers,” committing to train or retrain more than 4.2 million workers and students.
> Signed the first Perkins CTE reauthorization since 2006, authorizing more than $1 billion for states each year to fund vocational and career education programs.
> Executive order expanding apprenticeship opportunities for students and workers.
> 
> Domestic Infrastructure
> Proposed infrastructure plan would utilize $200 billion in Federal funds to spur at least $1.5 trillion in infrastructure investment across the country.
> Executive order expediting environmental reviews and approvals for high priority infrastructure projects.
> Federal agencies have signed the One Federal Decision Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) streamlining the federal permitting process for infrastructure projects.
> Rural prosperity task force and signed an executive order to help expand broadband access in rural areas.
> 
> Health Care
> Signed an executive order to help minimize the financial burden felt by American households Signed legislation to improve the National Suicide Hotline.
> Signed the most comprehensive childhood cancer legislation ever into law, which will advance childhood cancer research and improve treatments.
> Signed Right-to-Try legislation, expanding health care options for terminally ill patients.
> Enacted changes to the Medicare 340B program, saving seniors an estimated $320 million on drugs in 2018 alone.
> FDA set a new record for generic drug approvals in 2017, saving consumers nearly $9 billion.
> Released a blueprint to drive down drug prices for American patients, leading multiple major drug companies to announce they will freeze or reverse price increases.
> Expanded short-term, limited-duration health plans.
> Let more employers to form Association Health Plans, enabling more small businesses to join together and affordably provide health insurance to their employees.
> Cut Obamacare’s burdensome individual mandate penalty.
> Signed legislation repealing Obamacare’s Independent Payment Advisory Board, also known as the “death panels.”
> USDA invested more than $1 billion in rural health care in 2017, improving access to health care for 2.5 million people in rural communities across 41 states
> Proposed Title X rule to help ensure taxpayers do not fund the abortion industry in violation of the law.
> Reinstated and expanded the Mexico City Policy to keep foreign aid from supporting the global abortion industry.
> HHS formed a new division over protecting the rights of conscience and religious freedom.
> Overturned Obama administration’s midnight regulation prohibiting states from defunding certain abortion facilities.
> Signed executive order to help ensure that religious organizations are not forced to choose between violating their religious beliefs by complying with Obamacare’s contraceptive mandate or shutting their doors.
> 
> Combating Opioids
> Chaired meeting the 73rd General Session of the United Nations discussing the worldwide drug problem with international leaders.
> Initiative to Stop Opioid Abuse and Reduce Drug Supply and Demand, introducing new measures to keep dangerous drugs out of our communities.
> $6 billion in new funding to fight the opioid epidemic.
> DEA conducted a surge in April 2018 that arrested 28 medical professions and revoked 147 registrations for prescribing too many opioids.
> Brought the “Prescribed to Death” memorial to President’s Park near the White House, helping raise awareness about the human toll of the opioid crisis.
> Helped reduce high-dose opioid prescriptions by 16 percent in 2017.
> Opioid Summit on the administration-wide efforts to combat the opioid crisis.
> Launched a national public awareness campaign about the dangers of opioid addiction.
> Created a Commission on Combating Drug Addiction and the Opioid Crisis which recommended a number of pathways to tackle the opioid crisis.
> Led two National Prescription Drug Take Back Days in 2017 and 2018, collecting a record number of expired and unneeded prescription drugs each time.
> $485 million targeted grants in FY 2017 to help areas hit hardest by the opioid crisis.
> Signed INTERDICT Act, strengthening efforts to detect and intercept synthetic opioids before they reach our communities.
> DOJ secured its first-ever indictments against Chinese fentanyl manufacturers.
> Joint Criminal Opioid Darknet Enforcement (J-CODE) team, aimed at disrupting online illicit opioid sales.
> Declared the opioid crisis a Nationwide Public Health Emergency in October 2017.
> 
> Law and Order
> More U.S. Circuit Court judges confirmed in the first year in office than ever.
> Confirmed more than two dozen U. S. Circuit Court judges.
> Followed through on the promise to nominate judges to the Supreme Court who will adhere to the Constitution
> Nominated and confirmed Justice Neil Gorsuch and Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court.
> Signed an executive order directing the Attorney General to develop a strategy to more effectively prosecute people who commit crimes against law enforcement officers.
> Launched an evaluation of grant programs to make sure they prioritize the protection and safety of law enforcement officers.
> Established a task force to reduce crime and restore public safety in communities across Signed an executive order to focus more federal resources on dismantling transnational criminal organizations such as drug cartels.
> Signed an executive order to focus more federal resources on dismantling transnational criminal organizations such as drug cartels.
> Violent crime decreased in 2017 according to FBI statistics.
> $137 million in grants through the COPS Hiring Program to preserve jobs, increase community policing capacities, and support crime prevention efforts.
> Enhanced and updated the Project Safe Neighborhoods to help reduce violent crime.
> Signed legislation making it easier to target websites that enable sex trafficking and strengthened penalties for people who promote or facilitate prostitution.
> Created an interagency task force working around the clock to prosecute traffickers, protect victims, and prevent human trafficking.
> Conducted Operation Cross Country XI to combat human trafficking, rescuing 84 children and arresting 120 human traffickers.
> Encouraged federal prosecutors to use the death penalty when possible in the fight against the trafficking of deadly drugs.
> New rule effectively banning bump stock sales in the United States.
> 
> Border Security and Immigration
> Secured $1.6 billion for border wall construction in the March 2018 omnibus bill.
> Construction of a 14-mile section of border wall began near San Diego.
> Worked to protect American communities from the threat posed by the vile MS-13 gang.
> ICE’s Homeland Security Investigations division arrested 796 MS-13 members and associates in FY 2017, an 83 percent increase from the prior year.
> Justice worked with partners in Central America to secure criminal charges against more than 4,000 MS-13 members.
> Border Patrol agents arrested 228 illegal aliens affiliated with MS-13 in FY 2017.
> Fighting to stop the scourge of illegal drugs at our border.
> ICE HSI seized more than 980,000 pounds of narcotics in FY 2017, including 2,370 pounds of fentanyl and 6,967 pounds of heroin.
> ICE HSI dedicated nearly 630,000 investigative hours towards halting the illegal import of fentanyl.
> ICE HSI made 11,691 narcotics-related arrests in FY 2017.
> Stop Opioid Abuse and Reduce Drug Supply and Demand introduced new measures to keep dangerous drugs out the United States.
> Signed the INTERDICT Act into law, enhancing efforts to detect and intercept synthetic opioids.
> DOJ secured its first-ever indictments against Chinese fentanyl manufacturers.
> DOJ launched their Joint Criminal Opioid Darknet Enforcement (J-CODE) team, aimed at disrupting online illicit opioid sales.
> Released an immigration framework that includes the resources required to secure our borders and close legal loopholes, and repeatedly called on Congress to fix our broken immigration laws.
> Authorized the deployment of the National Guard to help secure the border.
> Enhanced vetting of individuals entering the U.S. from countries that don’t meet security standards, helping to ensure individuals who pose a threat to our country are identified before they enter.
> These procedures were upheld in a June 2018 Supreme Court hearing.
> ICE removed over 226,000 illegal aliens from the United States in 2017.
> ICE rescued or identified over 500 human trafficking victims and over 900 child exploitation victims in 2017 alone.
> In 2017, ICE Enforcement and Removal Operations (ERO) arrested more than 127,000 aliens with criminal convictions or charges, responsible for
> Over 76,000 with dangerous drug offenses.
> More than 48,000 with assault offenses.
> More than 11,000 with weapons offenses.
> More than 5,000 with sexual assault offenses.
> More than 2,000 with kidnapping offenses.
> Over 1,800 with homicide offenses.
> Created the Victims of Immigration Crime Engagement (VOICE) Office in order to support the victims and families affected by illegal alien crime.
> More than doubled the number of counties participating in the 287(g) program, which allows jails to detain criminal aliens until they are transferred to ICE custody.
> 
> Trade
> Negotiating and renegotiating better trade deals, achieving free, fair, and reciprocal trade for the United States.
> Agreed to work with the European Union towards zero tariffs, zero non-tariff barriers, and zero subsides.
> Deal with the European Union to increase U.S. energy exports to Europe.
> Litigated multiple WTO disputes targeting unfair trade practices and upholding our right to enact fair trade laws.
> Finalized a revised trade agreement with South Korea, which includes provisions to increase American automobile exports.
> Negotiated an historic U.S.-Mexico-Canada Trade Agreement to replace NAFTA.
> Agreement to begin trade negotiations for a U.S.-Japan trade agreement.
> Secured $250 billion in new trade and investment deals in China and $12 billion in Vietnam.
> Established a Trade and Investment Working Group with the United Kingdom, laying the groundwork for post-Brexit trade.
> Enacted steel and aluminum tariffs to protect our vital steel and aluminum producers and strengthen our national security.
> Conducted 82 anti-dumping and countervailing duty investigations in 2017 alone.
> Confronting China’s unfair trade practices after years of Washington looking the other way.
> 25 percent tariff on $50 billion of goods imported from China and later imposed an additional 10% tariff on $200 billion of Chinese goods.
> Conducted an investigation into Chinese forced technology transfers, unfair licensing practices, and intellectual property theft.
> Imposed safeguard tariffs to protect domestic washing machines and solar products manufacturers hurt by China’s trade policies
> Withdrew from the job-killing Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP).
> Secured access to new markets for America’s farmers.
> Recent deal with Mexico included new improvements enabling food and agriculture to trade more fairly.
> Recent agreement with the E.U. will reduce barriers and increase trade of American soybeans to Europe.
> Won a WTO dispute regarding Indonesia’s unfair restriction of U.S. agricultural exports.
> Defended American Tuna fisherman and packagers before the WTO
> Opened up Argentina to American pork experts for the first time in a quarter-century
> American beef exports have returned to china for the first time in more than a decade
> OK’d up to $12 billion in aid for farmers affected by unfair trade retaliation.
> 
> Energy
> Presidential Memorandum to clear roadblocks to construction of the Keystone XL Pipeline.
> Presidential Memorandum declaring that the Dakota Access Pipeline serves the national interest and initiating the process to complete construction.
> Opened up the Alaska National Wildlife Refuge to energy exploration.
> Coal exports up over 60 percent in 2017.
> Rolled back the “stream protection rule” to prevent it from harming America’s coal industry.
> Cancelled Obama’s anti-coal Clean Power Plan and proposed the Affordable Clean Energy Rule as a replacement.
> Withdrew from the job-killing Paris climate agreement, which would have cost the U.S. nearly $3 trillion and led to 6.5 million fewer industrial sector jobs by 2040.
> U.S. oil production has achieved its highest level in American history
> United States is now the largest crude oil producer in the world.
> U.S. has become a net natural gas exporter for the first time in six decades.
> Action to expedite the identification and extraction of critical minerals that are vital to the nation’s security and economic prosperity.
> Took action to reform National Ambient Air Quality Standards, benefitting American manufacturers.
> Rescinded Obama’s hydraulic fracturing rule, which was expected to cost the industry $32 million per year.
> Proposed an expansion of offshore drilling as part of an all-of-the above energy strategy
> Held a lease sale for offshore oil and gas leases in the Gulf of Mexico in August 2018.
> Got EU to increase its imports of liquefied natural gas (LNG) from the United States.
> Issued permits for the New Burgos Pipeline that will cross the U.S.-Mexico border.
> 
> Foreign Policy
> Moved the U.S. Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem.
> Withdrew from Iran deal and immediately began the process of re-imposing sanctions that had been lifted or waived.
> Treasury has issued sanctions targeting Iranian activities and entities, including the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Qods Force
> Since enacting sanctions, Iran’s crude exports have fallen off, the value of Iran’s currency has plummeted, and international companies have pulled out of the country.
> All nuclear-related sanctions will be back in full force by early November 2018.
> Historic summit with North Korean President Kim Jong-Un, bringing beginnings of peace and denuclearization to the Korean Peninsula.
> The two leaders have exchanged letters and high-level officials from both sides have met resulting in tremendous progress.
> North Korea has halted nuclear and missile tests.
> Negotiated the return of the remains of missing-in-action soldiers from the Korean War.
> Imposed strong sanctions on Venezuelan dictator Nicholas Maduro and his inner circle.
> Executive order preventing those in the U.S. from carrying out certain transactions with the Venezuelan regime, including prohibiting the purchase of the regime’s debt.
> Responded to the use of chemical weapons by the Syrian regime.
> Rolled out sanctions targeting individuals and entities tied to Syria’s chemical weapons program.
> Directed strikes in April 2017 against a Syrian airfield used in a chemical weapons attack on innocent civilians.
> Joined allies in launching airstrikes in April 2018 against targets associated with Syria’s chemical weapons use.
> New Cuba policy that enhanced compliance with U.S. law and held the Cuban regime accountable for political oppression and human rights abuses.
> Treasury and State are working to channel economic activity away from the Cuban regime, particularly the military.
> Changed the rules of engagement, empowering commanders to take the fight to ISIS.
> ISIS has lost virtually all of its territory, more than half of which has been lost under Trump.
> ISIS’ self-proclaimed capital city, Raqqah, was liberated in October 2017.
> All Iraqi territory had been liberated from ISIS.
> More than a dozen American hostages have been freed from captivity all of the world.
> Action to combat Russia’s malign activities, including their efforts to undermine the sanctity of United States elections.
> Expelled dozens of Russian intelligence officers from the United States and ordered the closure of the Russian consulate in Seattle, WA.
> Banned the use of Kaspersky Labs software on government computers, due to the company’s ties to Russian intelligence.
> Imposed sanctions against five Russian entities and three individuals for enabling Russia’s military and intelligence units to increase Russia’s offensive cyber capabilities.
> Sanctions against seven Russian oligarchs, and 12 companies they own or control, who profit from Russia’s destabilizing activities.
> Sanctioned 100 targets in response to Russia’s occupation of Crimea and aggression in Eastern Ukraine.
> Enhanced support for Ukraine’s Armed Forces to help Ukraine better defend itself.
> Helped win U.S. bid for the 2028 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles.
> Helped win U.S.-Mexico-Canada’s united bid for 2026 World Cup.
> 
> Defense
> Executive order keeping the detention facilities at U.S. Naval Station Guantanamo Bay open.
> $700 billion in military funding for FY 2018 and $716 billion for FY 2019.
> Largest military pay raise in nearly a decade.
> Ordered a Nuclear Posture Review to ensure America’s nuclear forces are up to date and serve as a credible deterrent.
> Released America’s first fully articulated cyber strategy in 15 years.
> New strategy on national biodefense, which better prepares the nation to defend against biological threats.
> Administration has announced that it will use whatever means necessary to protect American citizens and servicemen from unjust prosecution by the International Criminal Court.
> Released an America first National Security Strategy.
> Put in motion the launch of a Space Force as a new branch of the military and relaunched the National Space Council.
> Encouraged North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) allies to increase defense spending to their agree-upon levels.
> In 2017 alone, there was an increase of more than 4.8 percent in defense spending amongst NATO allies.
> Every member state has increased defense spending.
> Eight NATO allies will reach the 2 percent benchmark by the end of 2018 and 15 allies are on trade to do so by 2024.
> NATO allies spent over $42 billion dollars more on defense since 2016.
> Executive order to help military spouses find employment as their families deploy domestically and abroad.
> 
> Veterans affairs
> Signed the VA Accountability Act and expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care.
> Delivered more appeals decisions – 81,000 – to veterans in a single year than ever before.
> Strengthened protections for individuals who come forward and identify programs occurring within the VA.
> Signed legislation that provided $86.5 billion in funding for the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA), the largest dollar amount in history for the VA.
> VA MISSION Act, enacting sweeping reform to the VA system that:
> Consolidated and strengthened VA community care programs.
> Funding for the Veterans Choice program.
> Expanded eligibility for the Family Caregivers Program.
> Gave veterans more access to walk-in care.
> Strengthened the VA’s ability to recruit and retain quality healthcare professionals.
> Enabled the VA to modernize its assets and infrastructure.
> Signed the VA Choice and Quality Employment Act in 2017, which authorized $2.1 billion in addition funds for the Veterans Choice Program.
> Worked to shift veterans’ electronic medical records to the same system used by the Department of Defense, a decades old priority.
> Issued an executive order requiring the Secretaries of Defense, Homeland Security, and Veterans Affairs to submit a joint plan to provide veterans access to access to mental health treatment as they transition to civilian life.
> Increased transparency and accountability at the VA by launching an online “Access and Quality Tool,” providing veterans with access to wait time and quality of care data.
> Signed legislation to modernize the claims and appeal process at the VA.
> Harry W. Colmery Veterans Educational Assistance Act, providing enhanced educational benefits to veterans, service members, and their family members.
> Lifted a 15-year limit on veterans’ access to their educational benefits.
> Created a White House VA Hotline to help veterans and principally staffed it with veterans and direct family members of veterans.
> VA employees are being held accountable for poor performance, with more than 4,000 VA employees removed, demoted, and suspended so far.
> Signed the Veterans Treatment Court Improvement Act, increasing the number of VA employees that can assist justice-involved veterans.
> 
> Last edited: Jul 20, 2019​


Hey fucktard this is about Canada.


----------



## Concerned American

skews13 said:


> Lets see. We have the entire country of Canada. And we have a minority of the truck drivers that cross the border every day.
> 
> My money is on the Canadian government.
> 
> Lets see how many of those trucking companies in the US can afford to lose their privileges of crossing the border, many of their businesses rely on.
> 
> I'm sure the Canadian government will be able to find willing buyers for those confiscated rigs at a very affordable price.
> 
> I wonder how long those out of work truckers will be able to feed their families with no job.


They aren't like your BLM/Antifa commies, moron.  They are out there in sub-zero weather.  If it was your ilk, they wouldn't have come out of their basements and if they did they would burn, loot and murder.  They are freedom loving Canadians and the WORLD is supporting them.


----------



## B. Kidd

Trudeau is a silverspoon globalist elite dick.
Just watch how he fucks this up, bigly!


----------



## Papageorgio

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Let’s hope the truckers keep up the pressure. I am tired of the left wing assholes hurting the hard working people.


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters.
> Canada can still afford them.


Says the OP that gets his Canadian news from--ready for this?  RUSSIA--you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Papageorgio

skews13 said:


> Lets see. We have the entire country of Canada. And we have a minority of the truck drivers that cross the border every day.
> 
> My money is on the Canadian government.
> 
> Lets see how many of those trucking companies in the US can afford to lose their privileges of crossing the border, many of their businesses rely on.
> 
> I'm sure the Canadian government will be able to find willing buyers for those confiscated rigs at a very affordable price.
> 
> I wonder how long those out of work truckers will be able to feed their families with no job.


Right because you don’t support workers protesting over work conditions but you will back ANTIFA and their rioting for no reason other than hating the their government.


----------



## Concerned American

Donald H said:


> Just a little time behind bars in the corner to think about it. Time out.


Sounds about right for a fascist.


----------



## otto105

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL hard to run a country with no trucks.


All the trucks in Canada are part of the protest?


----------



## ClaireH

Zincwarrior said:


> Hey fucktard this is about Canada.


That falls on me Zinc. In my post I mentioned Trump’s USMC trade accomplishment. I inaccurately added that it was one of about 30 things he did on paper that was impressive. What I should’ve said is that it was one of 289 things he did that helped Americans


----------



## BlackSand

otto105 said:


> All the trucks in Canada are part of the protest?


.

Enough to haul the saunas and bouncy castles to the staging area ...
And for the authorities to call it a State of Emergency ...   

.​


----------



## talksalot

skews13 said:


> Lets see. We have the entire country of Canada. And we have a minority of the truck drivers that cross the border every day.
> 
> My money is on the Canadian government.
> 
> Lets see how many of those trucking companies in the US can afford to lose their privileges of crossing the border, many of their businesses rely on.
> 
> I'm sure the Canadian government will be able to find willing buyers for those confiscated rigs at a very affordable price.
> 
> I wonder how long those out of work truckers will be able to feed their families with no job.


You're quite the Nazi.


----------



## ClaireH

Concerned American said:


> Says the OP that gets his Canadian news from--ready for this?  RUSSIA--you can't make this shit up.


Canuck Donald has been around the RT block before, so frequent it would appear that he’s worn a path from his door to all things Russian! I think he has me on ignore, for either being female or due to previous exchange, hard to know with some of these characters. Lol


----------



## BlackSand

Natural Citizen said:


> Then the authoritarians are like, oh sht, oh sht, oh sht, now what are we gonna do, they're rising up and uniting against our decrees.....


.

It's an example of them having the luxury of creating passivist dependents long enough
to forget that shit always comes home to roost sooner or later.

You can read their statements and it is like they are appalled someone told them "No".

.​


----------



## Concerned American

ClaireH said:


> Canuck Donald has been around the RT block before, so frequent it would appear that he’s worn a path from his door to all things Russian! I think he has me on ignore, for either being female or due to previous exchange, hard to know with some of these characters. Lol


I've been begging that commie POS to put me on ignore for months now and he won't do it.  He has started to post about the goings on in his own fouled up country though.


----------



## Wyatt earp

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


----------



## Wyatt earp

boedicca said:


> They refuse to OBEY.


Like dumb ass negros playing in the street that you supported?


----------



## boedicca

Wyatt earp said:


> Like dumb ass negros playing in the street that you supported?




You are mistaking me for someone else, you vulgar twit.


----------



## Wyatt earp

boedicca said:


> You are mistaking me for someone else, you vulgar twit.


negro negro negro what's wrong with it honkey?


----------



## Natural Citizen

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It's an example of them having the luxury of creating passivist dependents long enough
> to forget that shit always comes home to roost sooner or later.
> 
> You can read their statements and it is like they are appalled someone told them "No".
> 
> .​


Yeah. Pretty much. Authoritarians are generally weaklings in the real world. It's why they rely so much on the barrel of a government gun.

It's when they realize that society no longer fears the barrel of a government gun that they lose their shit and crawl under their beds, sucking their thumbs.

But so goes the course of history. Just as it always has...


----------



## Natural Citizen

boedicca said:


> You are mistaking me for someone else, you vulgar twit.



I always get your user name mixed up with the one that's very similar.

If it weren't for your little nymph in your sig line, I wouldn't notice and would likely scroll right passed the post.

The other, similar user name, I just scroll passed. It's usually just a bunch of smut from that one anyway, a very low-value poster, historically speaking.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Good luck getting groceries...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Donald H said:


> We love them in spite of their misguided nonsense and we hope the police don't whack any of them permanently. Just a little time behind bars in the corner to think about it. Time out.


Which will prove just how fucked up Canada's civil liberties really are.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

fncceo said:


> I'm curious what actual offences are being committed by the convoy protest.


Refusal to obey orders.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

ESDRAELON said:


> What do you expect Trudeau's administration to DO?  What actions would you support if the protest continues for weeks or longer?  I'm specifically speaking of the current behavior continuing.  No violence, no looting or property destruction, just civil disobedience.  What actions should be justified against that, in your opinion?


Meet the protestors' demands, or put up with the protest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Donald H said:


> We love them in spite of their misguided nonsense and we hope the police don't whack any of them permanently. Just a little time behind bars in the corner to think about it. Time out.


America has 2A just in case government gets that Fascist


----------



## beagle9

Donald H said:


> Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters.
> Canada can still afford them.


On whose dime can Canada afford them ??? Remember government has no money of it's own. Everything comes from taxpayer's right ?? So Canada uses taxpayer money against tax payers interest or against the taxpayer's themselves ??


----------



## beagle9

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Meet the protestors' demands, or put up with the protest.


Yep... Government should have an emergency referendum or vote, and let the citizen's decide.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> On whose dime can Canada afford them ??? Remember government has no money of it's own. Everything comes from taxpayer's right ?? So Canada uses taxpayer money against tax payers interest or against the taxpayer's themselves ??


Sure, just like the J6 insurrection.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> Yep... Government should have an emergency referendum or vote, and let the citizen's decide.


Why, so conservatives can claim voter fraud?


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Sure, just like the J6 insurrection.


Don't be following me around derp.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Why, so conservatives can claim voter fraud?


Are you trolling now ?


----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## otto105

Other than fleecing other conservatives, what have the truckers won so far?


----------



## petro

If they keep moonbats from sleeping, keep on Honking...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

otto105 said:


> Sure, just like the J6 insurrection.


The Freedom Convoy isn't looting and burning.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

otto105 said:


> Other than fleecing other conservatives, what have the truckers won so far?


It's only been 10 days.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Brick Gold

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Who probably also works for the government.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Why doesn't Trudeauv just give up?  This is all about ending the mandates.  End them.   There is no possible rational reason for maintaining those restrictions.   At this point, they exist solely because the government said so,


----------



## Zincwarrior

ClaireH said:


> That falls on me Zinc. In my post I mentioned Trump’s USMC trade accomplishment. I inaccurately added that it was one of about 30 things he did on paper that was impressive. What I should’ve said is that it was one of 289 things he did that helped Americans


My apologies then. 👍


----------



## Gracie

Rambunctious said:


> Has you salivating does it?....gets your little tyrant blood warming up?...


He will sing a different tune when his pc breaks and there are no parts to fix it.


----------



## Calypso Jones

> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.



oh yes Ottawa...bite your nose off to spite your face.  Good look for you.  Bring in the military.Shoot some truckers, shoot lots and see how that works for ya.

Well.  Turdeau has united Canada......they all hate him.


----------



## Delldude

otto105 said:


> Other than fleecing other conservatives, what have the truckers won so far?


Attention


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Calypso Jones said:


> oh yes Ottawa...bite your nose off to spite your face.  Good look for you.  Bring in the military.Shoot some truckers, shoot lots and see how that works for ya.
> 
> Well.  Turdeau has united Canada......they all hate him.


This is how revolutions start.  The Arab spring started when a street vendor in Tunisia had his wares confiscated.   

People inherently know that these mandates are useless.  They are only an exercise of government power.   Squeeze hard enough and terrible things will happen.


----------



## MinTrut

iamwhatiseem said:


> Or they could just drop the stupid mandates. And it would be over in 20 minutes.


Thread.


----------



## Penelope

fncceo said:


> I'm curious what actual offences are being committed by the convoy protest.


The Ottawa police issued a news release stating that on Sunday seven people had been arrested and 100 tickets issued related to demonstration enforcement.

Two were arrested for mischief on Coventry Road, three others were arrested for mischief at Metcalfe and Slater streets, and two were arrested in the morning — one for driving while prohibited and the other for mischief related to property damage at a downtown business.

More than 100 Highway Traffic Act and provincial offence notices were issued, police said, for offences that included excessive honking, driving the wrong way, defective muffler, no seat belt, alcohol readily available and having the improper class of driving license.








						Truck convoy: State of emergency declared; police announce arrests; people bringing 'material' supports to protesters — including gas — could be subject to arrest, police say
					

The ‘Freedom Convoy’ that converged in Ottawa more than a week ago started in response to the federal government’s move to require that all Canadian truck…




					ottawacitizen.com


----------



## Penelope

Reminds me of the protests in Portland, same thing really.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Penelope said:


> Reminds me of the protests in Portland, same thing really.


Not really since in Portland fires riots and murder occurred.


----------



## Turtlesoup

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Aren't you a good little fascist---how dare those trucker protest their corrupt government.


----------



## Penelope

RetiredGySgt said:


> Not really since in Portland fires riots and murder occurred.


It reminds me of the Portland riots with fires, stealing food and we don't who is murdered.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

RetiredGySgt said:


> Not really since in Portland fires riots and murder occurred.


Penelope disagrees that Portland had riots murder and fires. Go figure.


----------



## Penelope

Penelope said:


> It reminds me of the Portland riots with fires, stealing food and we don't who is murdered.


Gridlock is what they did.


----------



## Penelope

RetiredGySgt said:


> Penelope disagrees that Portland had riots murder and fires. Go figure.


Its a state of emergency, case closed.


----------



## Penelope

Turtlesoup said:


> Aren't you a good little fascist---how dare those trucker protest their corrupt government.


Yes same as the insurrection but out in the streets.


----------



## Opie

Imagine living in a world where your state of emergency is a bunch of freedo loving trucker. Justin Trudeau is a coward


----------



## Penelope

Opie said:


> Imagine living in a world where your state of emergency is a bunch of freedo loving trucker. Justin Trudeau is a coward


Imagine living where chaos abounds.

They don't want to work. 90% of the truckers are fully vaccinated. Its all in the name of freedom, freedom from what, pedophile, rape, adultery, what is that they want to do?

Christians be dammed. Republican's be dammed. Republicans pretend to be Christians.


----------



## westwall

Penelope said:


> Reminds me of the protests in Portland, same thing really.






Except for the lack of arson, murders, and trying to burn cops alive in their station.


----------



## Penelope

westwall said:


> Except for the lack of arson, murders, and trying to burn cops alive in their station.


Just as bad as Portland.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

otto105 said:


> Sure, just like the J6 insurrection.


J6 Reichstag Fire


----------



## Death Angel

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


So you want a civil war?  Maybe it's time to rethink totalitarianism


----------



## Penelope

CrusaderFrank said:


> J6 Reichstag Fire


Walter E. Williams would be a democrat now. He might be a republican, he believed in reaganomics. Reagan was the only president who raised the lowest income.​


----------



## SweetSue92

Donald H said:


> Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters.
> Canada can still afford them.



Can anyone explain to me why any Canadians are on a forum called *US* message board???? Especially the ones who do nothing but bitch and whine about our country.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> Yes same as the insurrection but out in the streets.



Nothing is working for you all. Nothing. It's all falling apart.

It's.

Glorious.


----------



## SweetSue92

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!



In case no one has noticed, and/or you need reminding:

We have won the culture. The Left has lost it.

They lost it because they became chiding, scolding, Balkanized Puritans and there is nothing more tedious and boring than that. And then Covid came and on top of that, they lost their minds. Lost. Their. Minds. When it became clear to some of them that others had lost their minds, they lacked the fortitude to speak up.

The best they've got now is to root on GOVERNMENT GOONS to come out and shut down peaceful fellow citizens. Yes. The former Flower Children of the 60s--Woodstock, peace love and rock n roll--now want you to get that vaccine and if you won't, the goons can just shut down your business and throw you in jail.

They have lost. 

It's over. 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> Walter E. Williams would be a democrat now.​


Let's go Brandon


----------



## Penelope

SweetSue92 said:


> In case no one has noticed, and/or you need reminding:
> 
> We have won the culture. The Left has lost it.
> 
> They lost it because they became chiding, scolding, Balkanized Puritans and there is nothing more tedious and boring than that. And then Covid came and on top of that, they lost their minds. Lost. Their. Minds. When it became clear to some of them that others had lost their minds, they lacked the fortitude to speak up.
> 
> The best they've got now is to root on GOVERNMENT GOONS to come out and shut down peaceful fellow citizens. Yes. The former Flower Children of the 60s--Woodstock, peace love and rock n roll--now want you to get that vaccine and if you won't, the goons can just shut down your business and throw you in jail.
> 
> They have lost.
> 
> It's over.
> 
> What a time to be alive.


The republicans want the pandemic to last forever, they don't want to work.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> The republicans want the pandemic to last forever, they don't want to work.



Ok Penny keep telling yourself that

your world will be turning deep red in November. No one deserves it more than today's Puritans


----------



## boedicca

Natural Citizen said:


> I always get your user name mixed up with the one that's very similar.
> 
> If it weren't for your little nymph in your sig line, I wouldn't notice and would likely scroll right passed the post.
> 
> The other, similar user name, I just scroll passed. It's usually just a bunch of smut from that one anyway, a very low-value poster, historically speaking.




She is my Evul Twin from the anti-matter universe.   The easiest ways to tell us apart are that she is the one with a beard and I was here first.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Penelope said:


> Gridlock is what they did.



That the best you can come up with?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Penelope said:


> The republicans want the pandemic to last forever, they don't want to work.



The "Republicans" want to work. 

You want the pandemic to last forever so you don't have to think.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


We already knew you are a fascist who positively despises liberal values.


----------



## westwall

boedicca said:


> She is my Evul Twin from the anti-matter universe.   The easiest ways to tell us apart are that she is the one with a beard and I was here first.





You have a ton more class as well!


----------



## Polishprince

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!




If Trudeau loses this confrontation with his people, and is forced to flee the Dominions of Canada, do you think that America should accept him for asylum here?


----------



## bodecea

Really cool move, eh?    Tenant claims anti-vaccine protesters tried to start a fire in his apartment building

Trying to lock people in after starting the fire.......I wonder if the Jan 6th insurrectionists are taking notes.


----------



## westwall

Polishprince said:


> If Trudeau loses this confrontation with his people, and is forced to flee the Dominions of Canada, do you think that America should accept him for asylum here?





Fuck no.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Except for the lack of arson, murders, and trying to burn cops alive in their station.


Arson is cool if anti-vax truckers do it, eh?


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Fuck no.


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> That the best you can come up with?


Gridlock is what they did.


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Arson is cool if anti-vax truckers do it, eh?





Only they aren't.   Those assholes are government goons trying to undermine support.

They will fail because most people aren't as stupid as you.


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> The republicans want the pandemic to last forever, they don't want to work.


The right has been pushing to get back to normal, the left seems to want more emergency funding and staying in the status quo.


----------



## hadit

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Yup, time for the government to give them what they are demanding.


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> Really cool move, eh?    Tenant claims anti-vaccine protesters tried to start a fire in his apartment building
> 
> Trying to lock people in after starting the fire.......I wonder if the Jan 6th insurrectionists are taking notes.


They got the idea from Antifa and BLM riots.








						Seattle rioters caught on camera trying to trap police in East Precinct, set it on fire
					

Some officers with the Seattle Police Department said the recent unrest unfolding in the city are turning into direct attacks on police. One police spokesperson said the protesters were deliberate in their efforts to trap officers inside the East Precinct building Monday night before setting...




					komonews.com
				












						Portland protesters barricade courthouse with federal officers inside, then try to set it on fire
					

Portland protesters barricaded federal officers inside a courthouse — and tried to set the building on fire — as the two groups clashed again Tuesday night into Wednesday. As hundreds c…




					nypost.com
				




You must be so proud of them.


----------



## boedicca

westwall said:


> You have a ton more class as well!



At the risk of sounding immodest, I do have Discerning Perception and Impeccable Good Taste.


----------



## westwall

boedicca said:


> At the risk of sounding immodest, I do have Discerning Perception and Impeccable Good Taste.




Indeed you do!


----------



## Donald H

hadit said:


> Yup, time for the government to give them what they are demanding.


Justin offered them 'something' but they couldn't come up with anything more than two of them wanted. 
I think all they want is a FREE c.b. radio and Mr. Covid to go away?


----------



## hadit

Donald H said:


> Justin offered them 'something' but they couldn't come up with anything more than two of them wanted.
> I think all they want is a FREE c.b. radio and Mr. Covid to go away?


Not even close. Maybe that's why the government can't stop it, they refuse to acknowledge the true demands.


----------



## Polishprince

Donald H said:


> Justin offered them 'something' but they couldn't come up with anything more than two of them wanted.
> I think all they want is a FREE c.b. radio and Mr. Covid to go away?




I think what the people want is for Mr. Trudeau to abdicate and seek asylum in Havana or Pyongyang, and return Canada to its people.


----------



## Meister

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Said like a good  commie, you would do well in China


----------



## Donald H

beagle9 said:


> On whose dime can Canada afford them ??? Remember government has no money of it's own. Everything comes from taxpayer's right ?? So Canada uses taxpayer money against tax payers interest or against the taxpayer's themselves ??


Tax payers' interests are different in Canada than in America. 
But in any case you're making little sense, because employers pay unionized workers.

Actually government does have money of its own. Government collects rent from taxpayers in return for goods and services it provides. And also rent for the government land they supply to tax payers.
Government has a right to collect land taxes in your country too. 

Remember, the protesting truckers are small business owners and not Teamsters. 
Would you like to explain the point you tried to make again?


----------



## boedicca

Donald H said:


> Justin offered them 'something' but they couldn't come up with anything more than two of them wanted.
> I think all they want is a FREE c.b. radio and Mr. Covid to go away?




Not everyone can be bought off with an Obamaphone or TrudeauCB, bub.


----------



## Donald H

Polishprince said:


> I think what the people want is for Mr. Trudeau to abdicate and seek asylum in Havana or Pyongyang, and return Canada to its people.


I don't think there's any point in trying to have an adult conversation with you, so this willl be my last attempt if you can't start behaving like an adult.

Truedeau and the Liberal party are extremely popular now because the people have no other choice except the NDP, and they're further left. The Conservative government is in total disarray and undecided on whether to condemn the truckers protests or support them. Ask me for more details or just follow the news and the conversations on this board.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Hard to run a country with no trucks.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Polishprince said:


> If Trudeau loses this confrontation with his people, and is forced to flee the Dominions of Canada, do you think that America should accept him for asylum here?


Noooooo


----------



## Donald H

boedicca said:


> Not everyone can be bought off with an Obamaphone or TrudeauCB, bub.


Do you know what they want? They say 'freedom' but they can't get past that to name something? 

Freedom from having to be vaxxed? Freedom from being mandated? 
90%+ already are vaxxed and all of the ones who cross the border need to take up their fight with Biden. He's the one who mandated for cross border twuckurs.


----------



## Donald H

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hard to run a country with no trucks.


The truckers that are being fined and having their twucks taken away from them are most likely less than a tenth of 1% of trucks and truckers. Get a grip!


----------



## BlackSand

Donald H said:


> Tax payers' interests are different in Canada than in America.
> But in any case you're making little sense, because employers pay unionized workers.
> 
> Actually government does have money of its own. Government collects rent from taxpayers in return for goods and services it provides. And also rent for the government land they supply to tax payers.
> Government has a right to collect land taxes in your country too.
> 
> Remember, the protesting truckers are small business owners and not Teamsters.
> Would you like to explain the point you tried to make again?


.

Taxation is still a business arrangement between two parties.
If one party violates the terms of the agreement, then that creates a grievance.

The truckers are exercising their ability to express their concerns in regard to their grievance.

.​


----------



## boedicca

Donald H said:


> Do you know what they want? They say 'freedom' but they can't get past that to name something?
> 
> Freedom from having to be vaxxed? Freedom from being mandated?
> 90%+ already are vaxxed and all of the ones who cross the border need to take up their fight with Biden. He's the one who mandated for cross border twuckurs.



Freedom doesn't require an explanation, bub.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Donald H said:


> The truckers that are being fined and having their twucks taken away from them are most likely less than a tenth of 1% of trucks and truckers. Get a grip!


That convoy is now 40 m8les long and growing.

The government is wrong and everyone knows it.


----------



## boedicca

Tipsycatlover said:


> That convoy is now 40 m8les long and growing.
> 
> The government is wrong and everyone knows it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

When you think of what the demands are, the government makes even less sense.  Vaccinations, mask wearing even when alone in the truck, and 14 days of quarantine after delivering or picking up a load in the United States.    One day of work and half a month of lockdown.  For NOTHING.

I'm surprised the truckers aren't leading a charge of pitchforks and torches.

End the mandates.  Just end them.


----------



## Penelope

SweetSue92 said:


> Nothing is working for you all. Nothing. It's all falling apart.
> 
> It's.
> 
> Glorious.





Papageorgio said:


> The right has been pushing to get back to normal, the left seems to want more emergency funding and staying in the status quo.


The vaccine mandate will be over with soon, Too bad they had to make chaos and a lot of them got arrested. Drinking and driving doesn't mix.

The left are the progressive, the right wants to go back to the 50's'


----------



## Penelope

Tipsycatlover said:


> When you think of what the demands are, the government makes even less sense.  Vaccinations, mask wearing even when alone in the truck, and 14 days of quarantine after delivering or picking up a load in the United States.    One day of work and half a month of lockdown.  For NOTHING.
> 
> I'm surprised the truckers aren't leading a charge of pitchforks and torches.
> 
> End the mandates.  Just end them.


Do you want them to do that??


----------



## Penelope

Its not the vaccine mandate, they just want to protest and hate Trudeau.


----------



## Silent Warrior

Penelope said:


> The left are the progressive, the right wants to go back to the 50's'


True.  Under the left we have progressed to higher prices, inflation, higher taxes, more crime, left wing mobs looting stores and a weaker military defense.  Although you are, as usual, wrong about the right, maybe going back to the 50's isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> Its not the vaccine mandate, they just want to protest and hate Trudeau.


Excuses fly again. I've told you that those foil helmets don't grant you mind reading powers, but you keep buying them.


----------



## Penelope

hadit said:


> Excuses fly again. I've told you that those foil helmets don't grant you mind reading powers, but you keep buying them.


They hate the government. Nothing else.


----------



## Penelope

Silent Warrior said:


> True.  Under the left we have progressed to higher prices, inflation, higher taxes, more crime, left wing mobs looting stores and a weaker military defense.  Although you are, as usual, wrong about the right, maybe going back to the 50's isn't such a bad idea.


It has to do with more people, the more people, they more laws. You really want to pay higher taxes, before RReagan, remember how it was. It was never a tranquil life.


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> The vaccine mandate will be over with soon, Too bad they had to make chaos and a lot of them got arrested. Drinking and driving doesn't mix.
> 
> The left are the progressive, the right wants to go back to the 50's'


You want us to stay home, wear masks, get vaccinated, prove we are vaccinated, take Covid tests, isolate, shut down businesses and you claim conservatives want to go back to the 50's? 

Hell, I'd be happy if the left went back to 2019 before all this started. You nuts want to stay home and sponge of the government and send us further into debt. You Republicans and Democrats are plain stupid. Time to grow up and go back to work and get back to normal.


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> They hate the government. Nothing else.


They hate what the government is doing. There's no evidence to support what you're saying.


----------



## MisterBeale

Donald H said:


> Do you know what they want? They say 'freedom' but they can't get past that to name something?
> 
> Freedom from having to be vaxxed? Freedom from being mandated?
> 90%+ already are vaxxed and all of the ones who cross the border need to take up their fight with Biden. He's the one who mandated for cross border twuckurs.


They don't want the passports.

Those are a step into the social credit system and slavery.  Ask how the Chinese Uighur Muslims are doing.  And that?  That is how political dissidents in North America will be treated.

Freedom and liberty will be a thing of the past.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Donald H said:


> Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters.
> Canada can still afford them.


Where are they going to get them?  You can't teach someone to drive a truck in a few hours.  Plus, what happens when your new union truck drivers decide to go on a nationwide strike as unions are prone to do?


----------



## Donald H

AZrailwhale said:


> Where are they going to get them?  You can't teach someone to drive a truck in a few hours.  Plus, what happens when your new union truck drivers decide to go on a nationwide strike as unions are prone to do?


The right of workers to withdraw their services is an essential part of capitalism. This is one of the freedoms many Americans would choose to have taken away from it's citizens. And in fact already taken away by enacting phony 'right to work' laws.

What other freedoms would you like to take away?

Would you choose to take away the freedom to take measures to prevent being infected with Covid? Would you disallow masks, vaccines, or other precautions.
Would you back the outlawing of masks?
Would you take away a citizen's right to a safe environment in places where there should be no guns allowed?









						The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
					

Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Can you think of any more reasons why America didn't make the cut?


----------



## Donald H

MisterBeale said:


> They don't want the passports.
> 
> Those are a step into the social credit system and slavery.  Ask how the Chinese Uighur Muslims are doing.  And that?  That is how political dissidents in North America will be treated.
> 
> Freedom and liberty will be a thing of the past.


America is well into the process of making freedom and liberty a thing of the past.









						The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
					

Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




You'll find America's ranking below the list of 27.

But you won't believe it and so you'll call it a commie plot made up to ruin your day.


----------



## MisterBeale

Donald H said:


> America is well into the process of making freedom and liberty a thing of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
> 
> 
> Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find America's ranking below the list of 27.
> 
> But you won't believe it and so you'll call it a commie plot made up to ruin your day.


Highly partisan, and based on subjective data points.

But I would agree, the very fact that it gas-lights the reader into believing in a fake paradigm?  Yeah, that is all you need to know. . . you believe the bullshit this source is peddling, so what wouldn't folks believe that bullshit oligarchs and billionaires are doing?  Right?

I have no doubt that is why they made the link to the methodology be dead and hard to find. . . most folks are as dumb as rocks, right?

*








						United States
					

The United States is arguably the world’s oldest democracy. Its people benefit from a vibrant electoral system, a strong rule-of-law tradition, robust freedoms of expression and religious belief, and a wide array of other civil liberties. The United States remains a major destination point for...




					web.archive.org
				



*


----------



## Donald H

MisterBeale said:


> Highly partisan, and based on subjective data points.
> 
> But I would agree, the very fact that it gas-lights the reader into believing in a fake paradigm?  Yeah, that is all you need to know. . . you believe the bullshit this source is peddling, so what wouldn't folks believe that bullshit oligarchs and billionaires are doing?  Right?
> 
> I have no doubt that is why they made the link to the methodology be dead and hard to find. . . most folks are as dumb as rocks, right?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States
> 
> 
> The United States is arguably the world’s oldest democracy. Its people benefit from a vibrant electoral system, a strong rule-of-law tradition, robust freedoms of expression and religious belief, and a wide array of other civil liberties. The United States remains a major destination point for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Doesn't your link say the same thing?



> The US received a score of 89 in Freedom House's 2017 report.
> 
> Here's Freedom House's rationale for the drop in rankings: "The United States’ political rights rating declined from 1 to 2 due to growing evidence of Russian interference in the 2016 elections, violations of basic ethical standards by the new administration, and a reduction in government transparency."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ottawa SS stealing fuel from peaceful convoy.

Do you think their parents and children are proud of them?


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> They hate the government. Nothing else.


It isn't the government they hate, it is the overbearing crap they want to isn't necessary, that is what they don't like. Petty invasive laws.


----------



## Donald H

fncceo said:


> I'm curious what actual offences are being committed by the convoy protest.


Really? You still don't know?
Ask me in a respectable way if you really want to know.

Which offences, the ones they've been fined and charged for or the ones the police are allowing them to  get away with so far?

See #165 for a start.


----------



## Donald H

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> *Too much damn Freedom going on is what the authorities think.*
> 
> _“The situation at this point is completely out of control because the individuals with the protest are calling the shots,”_ Watson told Newstalk radio. _“They have far more people than we have police officers and I've indicated to the chief that we have to be much more nimble and proactive when it comes to these activities.”_
> 
> *They obviously aren't used to that stuff in Canada.*
> 
> _“something that is different in our democracy than something I’ve ever experienced in my life.”
> 
> ._​


Definitely too much damn freedom going on for your prior experience.

Which shows you're lame enough to shit in your own nest!


----------



## BlackSand

Donald H said:


> Definitely too much damn freedom going on for your prior experience.
> 
> Which shows you're lame enough to shit in your own nest!


.

You shouldn't be drinking that much so early in the evening.

Don't get cranky with me because I quoted your article ...
You're the drunk bastard that put it in the OP.

.​


----------



## Donald H

An update for all those who are interested.









						Trucker protest: Ottawa police call for more personnel to ‘regain control’ of the city  | Globalnews.ca
					

Police Chief Peter Sloly says he needs more officers from federal and provincial forces put an end to the so-called "Freedom Convoy" occupying Ottawa.




					globalnews.ca
				




Ottawa calling in another 1800 cops!


----------



## Zincwarrior

Donald H said:


> America is well into the process of making freedom and liberty a thing of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 27 countries in the world with the most freedom
> 
> 
> Freedom House, an independent watchdog organization, measures freedom in terms of civil liberties and political rights for an annual report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find America's ranking below the list of 27.
> 
> But you won't believe it and so you'll call it a commie plot made up to ruin your day.


Reminder, this is Canada. You remember that Canada is a completely different country right?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Penelope said:


> Reminds me of the protests in Portland, same thing really.


The big difference being unlike in Portland, all these people have jobs, contribute to society and actually know what their protesting against.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Its not the vaccine mandate, they just want to protest and hate Trudeau.


Well he is a POS........sounds like they got that right


----------



## beautress

Lumpy 1 said:


> Canada needs a .. vote out the fascists and let freedom ring election...


Back in 2006, my late husband and I took a train across the beautiful country of Canada. There is an historical building in every city of population. They are very tolerant people up there by comparison. We inspired the world with freedom, but also by comparison, the Canadians are fearless with loving cultures unlike themselves. And just a guy from Canada wrote one of the world's most beautiful, haunting poems in WWI:
Flanders Fields












Only a Canadian could have written that beloved poem, because that's the kind of people they are. No matter what anybody says, I will always love the people of Canada on account of John McRae's poem, which was probably the last thing he wrote. They found it in his lapel pocket where he lay dead on the battle ground in France. My grandmother was an American Legion Auxiliary leader in Houston in her day. When I was 4 years old, I was by her side hawking poppies for severely wounded warriors of WWII. We were on the corner of the Denver Harbor (Houston) Weingarten's Grocery store. People were generous. One man stuffed some paper money in our bowl. He had tears in his eyes.​


----------



## beagle9

Penelope said:


> Yes same as the insurrection but out in the streets.


LOL.... You kids go out in the yard ifin yoose is a gonna fights wid one anuter. You ain't a messin up my house... LOL.

You are a riot... Didn't know there was rules to the game, but there it is. Sometimes fighting corruption is a dirty game, so make sure the broom is on hand afterwards.


----------



## beagle9

Dogmaphobe said:


> We already knew you are a fascist who positively despises liberal values.


Who is he calling on to do the dirty work ? The Canadian government ? So liberals/leftist seize government power in order to weaponize it against their opposition (sounds familiar). If their prime minister is corrupt, and the Canadians want better, then unfortunately they have to resort to measure's that get attention peacefully, otherwise if the chain of command has been broken, and all avenue's have been exhausted. Sad situation, but it appears that when leftist take over government's, this is the results of their governance.


----------



## Penelope

I'd impound all trucks taken over Ambassador Bridge and take them to Detroit. They can pick them up at Detroit after they pay the impound fee.


----------



## Penelope

beagle9 said:


> LOL.... You kids go out in the yard ifin yoose is a gonna fights wid one anuter. You ain't a messin up my house... LOL.
> 
> You are a riot... Didn't know there was rules to the game, but there it is. Sometimes fighting corruption is a dirty game, so make sure the broom is on hand afterwards.


Insurrection on the streets.


----------



## Papageorgio

MisterBeale said:


> Highly partisan, and based on subjective data points.
> 
> But I would agree, the very fact that it gas-lights the reader into believing in a fake paradigm?  Yeah, that is all you need to know. . . you believe the bullshit this source is peddling, so what wouldn't folks believe that bullshit oligarchs and billionaires are doing?  Right?
> 
> I have no doubt that is why they made the link to the methodology be dead and hard to find. . . most folks are as dumb as rocks, right?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States
> 
> 
> The United States is arguably the world’s oldest democracy. Its people benefit from a vibrant electoral system, a strong rule-of-law tradition, robust freedoms of expression and religious belief, and a wide array of other civil liberties. The United States remains a major destination point for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Having Australia and Canada on the list after Covid seems silly. These lists are really subjective and depend on who is rating them.

I am not sure how I have less freedom than Belgium where they, according to the article linked by Don, are proud of digging up sex toys. 

These types of studies are highly suspect at best.


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> I'd impound all trucks taken over Ambassador Bridge and take them to Detroit. They can pick them up at Detroit after they pay the impound fee.


.

How are you going to impound them ... With your rowboat?

.​


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> Insurrection on the streets.


Insurrection? LOL! Hell, Antifa took several blocks over in Seattle not letting people in or out, setting a police station on fire and now semis are a sign of insurrection? 

I'd refuse to go over the Canadian border, tons and tons of driving jobs out there, if I lose one, there are 50 morre out there.


----------



## Penelope

Papageorgio said:


> It isn't the government they hate, it is the overbearing crap they want to isn't necessary, that is what they don't like. Petty invasive laws.


*Freedom score: 99*

Canada also received a score of 99 in Freedom House's 2017 report. The country lost one civil liberties point for rule of law, citing strict defamation laws and high rates of gender and racial discrimination among indigenous women.

---------------------------------------------------
how much more fricken freedom do they want?????????????????????????

pedophilia, rape and murder they must want.


----------



## Penelope

BlackSand said:


> .
> ​


.


BlackSand said:


> How are you going to impound them ... With your rowboat?
> 
> .​



*Blow up the bridge* and then we can start over. Its no good with the truckers on it, its impassable.
*More than 40,000 commuters, tourists and truck drivers* cross the Ambassador Bridge each day, according to its website.3 hours ago
Canadian protesters block access to the busiest international crossing in North America as demonstrations continue​
I'm really tired of people not wanting to work.


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> .*Blow up the bridge* and then we can start over.


.

That's a plan right there ... Waste a bunch of money a kill a lot of people.
Might be time to make some changes.

.​


----------



## Penelope

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> That's a plan right there ... Waste a bunch of money a kill a lot of people.
> Might be time to make some changes.
> 
> .​


*I'm really sick of people who do not want to work. Thats what its all about.

Get to work, interrupt the supply chain so you can protest the vaccine, who ever heard of **the** crazy idea. *


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> *More than 40,000 commuters, tourists and truck drivers* cross the Ambassador Bridge each day, according to its website.3 hours ago
> Canadian protesters block access to the busiest international crossing in North America as demonstrations continue​


.

If you read the link you posted ... The number crossing today is a bit lower.

.​


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> *I'm really sick of people who do not want to work. Thats what its all about.*


.

If you are so sick of them ... Start a protest.
Take over a bridge and then follow your own advice and blow yourself up ...   

.​


----------



## Penelope

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> If you are so sick of them ... Start a protest.
> Take over a bridge and then follow your own advice and blow yourself up ...
> 
> .​


I do not protest. I have work to do.


----------



## BlackSand

Penelope said:


> I do not protest. I have work to do.


.

Yeah ... Looks like you are pretty busy right now.
Don't let me interrupt you and get back to it.

.​


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Penelope said:


> I do not protest. I have work to do.


So rather then do your work you spend time here?


----------



## Mac-7

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Why not line them against a wall and shoot them?

or is that Plan B?


----------



## BlackSand

Mac-7 said:


> Why not line them against a wall and shoot them?
> 
> or is that Plan B?


.

They are having trouble finding a decent wall on the bridge ...
Might have been why the truckers selected it.

.​


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> *Freedom score: 99*
> 
> Canada also received a score of 99 in Freedom House's 2017 report. The country lost one civil liberties point for rule of law, citing strict defamation laws and high rates of gender and racial discrimination among indigenous women.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> how much more fricken freedom do they want?????????????????????????
> 
> pedophilia, rape and murder they must want.


Lockdowns, vaccine requirements, masks, truckers not allowed to demonstrate. They can have their 99 rating, it means absolutely nothing to me, as stated earlier, these are not hard and fast scores, they are a perception. Truckers probably rate Canada pretty low on their freedom score, which is the one that counts for them. The freedom score means nothing to me either. Not my kind of place to live. If you want to move to Canada so you can enjoy your life and freedom, it is good.


----------



## progressive hunter

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


----------



## Penelope

Papageorgio said:


> Lockdowns, vaccine requirements, masks, truckers not allowed to demonstrate. They can have their 99 rating, it means absolutely nothing to me, as stated earlier, these are not hard and fast scores, they are a perception. Truckers probably rate Canada pretty low on their freedom score, which is the one that counts for them. The freedom score means nothing to me either. Not my kind of place to live. If you want to move to Canada so you can enjoy your life and freedom, it is good.


I'd have plenty of freedom there, I don't break the laws.


----------



## Penelope

progressive hunter said:


>


they are stuck.





Even if they wanted too, they are stuck.


----------



## MisterBeale

Papageorgio said:


> Having Australia and Canada on the list after Covid seems silly. These lists are really subjective and depend on who is rating them.
> 
> I am not sure how I have less freedom than Belgium where they, according to the article linked by Don, are proud of digging up sex toys.
> 
> These types of studies are highly suspect at best.


Well, and the whole point of posting that study on US freedom that was from 2018?  Was to distract from the Jimmy Dore video which pointed out that the Truckers occupying Ottawa is not a left/right issue, it is a liberty issue, which is coming home.

It is about the jab passports, which, make folks into slaves of the global police state, by tracking everyone, their behavior, what they are thinking, saying, doing, and what they purchase and associate with.  IT IS THE IMPLEMENTATION OF A SOCIAL CREDIT SYSTEM IN NORTH AMERICA, that these truckers are protesting, that Donald H is trying to shift the conversation away from.

It almost makes me think he is working for someone.


----------



## MisterBeale

Penelope said:


> I'd have plenty of freedom there, I don't break the laws.


You won't for long if the protests fail.


----------



## progressive hunter

Penelope said:


> they are stuck.
> View attachment 598822


thats right,,


----------



## jknowgood

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Go ahead, be hard to live without gas or food. You're an idiot. Arrest them for what? Peaceful protesting?


----------



## jknowgood

Donald H said:


> Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters.
> Canada can still afford them.


Not if they support the cause.


----------



## jknowgood

ClaireH said:


> Meanwhile in the states, Indiana congressman gets it done by initiating a bill that allows truck drivers, between the ages of 18 and 21, who have gone through the school and training can now drive across state lines, whereas formally they could not legally do so.
> 
> For the record, Trey Hollinsworth is a Republican congressman that works for his state and not in support of the federal agenda for increased restrictions and mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Hollingsworth: Solutions for Our Truck Driving Industries and Supply Chains - House Republican Leader
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvltjdfKypU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.republicanleader.gov


They have to spend time with a trucker over 21 for a while first.


----------



## Donald H

progressive hunter said:


>


I've been confusing you of being somebody you aren't. it seems that your name means, one who hunts for progressives?

As opposed to meaning 'a progressive who hunts'?


----------



## jknowgood

DukeU said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> "Let's steal their money and property"        ~democrats


We should've done that with all the protesters in the summer of love and use that money to the business owners. That had their business destroyed.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Penelope said:


> Insurrection on the streets.



Gosh, Penny. How on Earth would you react if you ever witnessed a real insurrection?


----------



## Calypso Jones

I understand that leftists and supporters of Turdeau are so vevvy vevvy triggered by the Honking.    Thankfully the right learned the effectiveness of 'noise'  annoying noise....from the leftists getting in right wingers faces with bullhorns, airhorns, whistles, screaming.     Don't like it when your tactics get used on you do ya.  LOLOLOL

Lefties ignore the law and judges...and activist judges and DAs and lenient toward them....they consider them allies.    When the right takes a liberty....that does not involve destruction of property or the assault on humans and animals such as employing a leftist tactic then, ohmygosh they're terrorists. LOLOLOL


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> I'd have plenty of freedom there, I don't break the laws.


And I have plenty of freedom here, that is why your stupid scoring system is worthless. Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Donald H said:


> I've been confusing you of being somebody you aren't. it seems that your name means, one who hunts for progressives?
> 
> As opposed to meaning 'a progressive who hunts'?


thats a failing on your part,, if I called myself a deer hunter does that mean I am a deer that hunts??

sounds simple to me,,


----------



## Penelope

Papageorgio said:


> And I have plenty of freedom here, that is why your stupid scoring system is worthless. Thanks for admitting it.


Republicans have bills for blocking streets.
Block a road, catch a felony: These Republicans’ bills are meant to discourage you from protesting, critics say​
*In Forida it's illegal to block a street.

(see they are blocking democrats from protesting)*


----------



## progressive hunter

Penelope said:


> Republicans have bills for blocking streets.
> Block a road, catch a felony: These Republicans’ bills are meant to discourage you from protesting, critics say​


could you post one??


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> I'd impound all trucks taken over Ambassador Bridge and take them to Detroit. They can pick them up at Detroit after they pay the impound fee.
> 
> View attachment 598790


Whos gonna drive them.  Lol

Are your shelves getting Empty.  Poor thing.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Republicans have bills for blocking streets.
> Block a road, catch a felony: These Republicans’ bills are meant to discourage you from protesting, critics say​
> *In Forida it's illegal to block a street.*


Its illegal to burn businesses and Murder police too.  Didnt see you complaining when Burn Loot and Murder did it.  

Feel the Karma Fascist


----------



## Penelope

eagle1462010 said:


> Its illegal to burn businesses and Murder police too.  Didnt see you complaining when Burn Loot and Murder did it.
> 
> Feel the Karma Fascist


That is illegal , *and it also illegal to block streets.

I can see someone calling for an ambulance and it fails to turn up and the person dies, they will sue truckers convoy.*


----------



## Papageorgio

Penelope said:


> Republicans have bills for blocking streets.
> Block a road, catch a felony: These Republicans’ bills are meant to discourage you from protesting, critics say​
> *In Forida it's illegal to block a street.
> 
> (see they are blocking democrats from protesting)*


LOL! Apparently there is a law that truckers are violating in Ottawa. If I want to protest, I will protest, since when did laws stop protesters? Also, which protests are they stopping? Just name them.


----------



## progressive hunter

Penelope said:


> That is illegal , *and it also illegal to block streets.*


no one is blocking streets,,


----------



## Penelope

progressive hunter said:


> no one is blocking streets,,


Yes they sure are and blocking the bridge.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> I'd have plenty of freedom there, I don't break the laws.


Mandates arent laws   They are politicians who think they are Kings and Queens.  Fuck that.


----------



## progressive hunter

Penelope said:


> Yes they sure are and blocking the bridge.


youre wrong,,


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> That is illegal , *and it also illegal to block streets.
> 
> I can see someone calling for an ambulance and it fails to turn up and the person dies, they will sue truckers convoy.*


Then end the mandates and stop being Fascist pricks.


----------



## MisterBeale

Penelope said:


> *I'm really sick of people who do not want to work. Thats what its all about.
> 
> Get to work, interrupt the supply chain so you can protest the vaccine, who ever heard of **the** crazy idea. *


Many of these truckers have already had the jab.  It isn't about the jab Penny.  It is about the international police state and the jab passports that were introduced on Jan. 24 in Canada.  

These truckers were alarmed that that state has been tracking them and know everything about them, even before they come up to the check points.  It is fascist and Orwellian, it is an invasion of privacy and liberty.


----------



## Donald H

The issue is being dealt with in a calm and most appropriate way, that takes into consideration their right to protest being carefully weighed against the rights of the citizens who suffer the results of their criminal activities.

We can't say yet whether the police response can prevent deaths of the nature of the Babbitt shooting, but all honest attempts are being made by police.

Arrests have been made and charges laid against some individuals for violence and inciting violence. So far the police haven't needed to resort to the use of deadly force to make the same impression.


----------



## westwall

Donald H said:


> An update for all those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trucker protest: Ottawa police call for more personnel to ‘regain control’ of the city  | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Police Chief Peter Sloly says he needs more officers from federal and provincial forces put an end to the so-called "Freedom Convoy" occupying Ottawa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa calling in another 1800 cops!






Fascism rears its ugly head.


----------



## Donald H

eagle1462010 said:


> Then end the mandates and stop being Fascist pricks.


The mandates will be ended when it's appropriate to end them. That will depend on the Covid threat and will 'not' depend on the scale of violent protest!


----------



## westwall

Penelope said:


> I do not protest. I have work to do.






Not based on how frequently you are here.  Or maybe spreading BS propaganda IS your job? 

Either way, you suck at it.


----------



## progressive hunter

Donald H said:


> The mandates will be ended when it's appropriate to end them. That will depend on the Covid threat and will 'not' depend on the scale of violent protest!


I'm not seeing any violent protests,, so why bring it up??


----------



## eagle1462010

Donald H said:


> The mandates will be ended when it's appropriate to end them. That will depend on the Covid threat and will 'not' depend on the scale of violent protest!


Covid is endemic idiot


----------



## Wyatt earp

Penelope said:


> That is illegal , *and it also illegal to block streets.
> 
> I can see someone calling for an ambulance and it fails to turn up and the person dies, they will sue truckers convoy.*


No the truckers would escort the person to the hospital, Democrat protesters would steal their wallet and watch them die


----------



## Donald H

westwall said:


> Fascism rears its ugly head.


Canada's authorities have shown great patience to protect the right to protest. You'll recall that right being terminated on the first day of protest on Jan. 6th.

Ironically, it was the termination of a 'peaceful' protest, as characterized by the Trump side. 

It was a group of Americans exercising their right to visit their Capitol building, right? 

This in Canada is a group of truckers exercising their right to visit our natiions capital in their trucks.

They made their noise for three weeks and now they have been silenced, and soon they will be told to go home by police and get back to work!


----------



## Donald H

eagle1462010 said:


> Covid is endemic idiot


Talk it over with Mr. Covid, I have no more power over him than you.


----------



## progressive hunter

Donald H said:


> Canada's authorities have shown great patience to protect the right to protest. You'll recall that right being terminated on the first day of protest on Jan. 6th.
> 
> Ironically, it was the termination of a 'peaceful' protest, as characterized by the Trump side.
> 
> It was a group of Americans exercising their right to visit their Capitol building, right?
> 
> This in Canada is a group of truckers exercising their right to visit our natiions capital in their trucks.
> 
> They made their noise for three weeks and now they have been silenced, and soon they will be told to go home by police and get back to work!


GET BACK TO WORK???

sounds kinda fascist to me,, how are they going to force them to get back to work??

does the canadian government have the power to force people to work??


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> I'd impound all trucks taken over Ambassador Bridge and take them to Detroit. They can pick them up at Detroit after they pay the impound fee.
> 
> View attachment 598790


And that's why no one lets you make those kinds of decisions.


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Blow up the bridge* and then we can start over. Its no good with the truckers on it, its impassable.
> *More than 40,000 commuters, tourists and truck drivers* cross the Ambassador Bridge each day, according to its website.3 hours ago
> Canadian protesters block access to the busiest international crossing in North America as demonstrations continue​
> I'm really tired of people not wanting to work.


And that's why their protest is so effective.


----------



## westwall

Donald H said:


> Talk it over with Mr. Covid, I have no more power over him than you.




No one has power over a virus.


----------



## hadit

Donald H said:


> The mandates will be ended when it's appropriate to end them. That will depend on the Covid threat and will 'not' depend on the scale of violent protest!


Or when people get cold and hungry because supplies aren't getting through on trucks.


----------



## koshergrl

hadit said:


> Or when people get cold and hungry because supplies aren't getting through on trucks.


Politicians want the people to starve, or to die from the fake vaccines, or to die from the virus they released on us. 
We should be more obedient to them.


----------



## Donald H

hadit said:


> Or when people get cold and hungry because supplies aren't getting through on trucks.








						The Daily — Annual For-hire Trucking Survey, 2019
					

In 2019, just over 134,000 for-hire trucking companies were active in Canada. These companies generated $67.8 billion in operating revenue from trucking and related services, while their operating expenses totalled $59.8 billion. As a result, the operating profits of these companies stood at...




					www150.statcan.gc.ca
				




134,000 trucking companies, times the number of trucks average for those companies.

Who really gives a fk about a few idiots destroying their company's reputation for a few days?


----------



## Donald H

westwall said:


> No one has power over a virus.


You've got it! Finally!

Even though you're still getting it partially wrong because you aren't considering Mr. Covid's power over his own evil.


----------



## progressive hunter

Donald H said:


> You've got it! Finally!
> 
> Even though you're still getting it partially wrong because you aren't considering Mr. Covid's power over his own evil.


are you assuming its gender??


----------



## westwall

Donald H said:


> You've got it! Finally!
> 
> Even though you're still getting it partially wrong because you aren't considering Mr. Covid's power over his own evil.





By mr. covid I assume you are talking about your hero, fau chi.....


----------



## Borillar

Papageorgio said:


> The right has been pushing to get back to normal, the left seems to want more emergency funding and staying in the status quo.


The right's contribution to getting back to normal:
Project warp speed getting a vaccine to the public in record time, then proclaiming the vaccine is 5G, magnetizing, mark of the beast, etc, etc, etc. Becoming anti vax, anti mask, anti social distancing, pro horse paste, pro fish tank cleaner, pro piss drinking.


----------



## MisterBeale

Penelope said:


> Insurrection on the streets.


----------



## hadit

Borillar said:


> The right's contribution to getting back to normal:
> Project warp speed getting a vaccine to the public in record time, then proclaiming the vaccine is 5G, magnetizing, mark of the beast, etc, etc, etc. Becoming anti vax, anti mask, anti social distancing, pro horse paste, pro fish tank cleaner, pro piss drinking.


That's not "the right".


----------



## MisterBeale

Penelope said:


> *Freedom score: 99*
> 
> Canada also received a score of 99 in Freedom House's 2017 report. The country lost one civil liberties point for rule of law, citing strict defamation laws and high rates of gender and racial discrimination among indigenous women.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> how much more fricken freedom do they want?????????????????????????
> 
> pedophilia, rape and murder they must want.


Your link, from 2017, from before the pandemic and when Canada became a police state?



			https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-world/2018/canada


----------



## Papageorgio

Borillar said:


> The right's contribution to getting back to normal:
> Project warp speed getting a vaccine to the public in record time, then proclaiming the vaccine is 5G, magnetizing, mark of the beast, etc, etc, etc. Becoming anti vax, anti mask, anti social distancing, pro horse paste, pro fish tank cleaner, pro piss drinking.


You aren't bright at all, thanks for proving it.


----------



## ClaireH

jknowgood said:


> They have to spend time with a trucker over 21 for a while first.



I’m all for truck driving training Jknowgood! Locally, we have an exit off a main highway used for training drivers. Big sign on the rig lets everybody knows the driver behind the wheel is likely in training. I’ve seen many perform that 90° turn turn coming off the highway in near perfection, and a few others maybe still early in lol I know one thing, I could never successfully drive a big rig much less making those narrow turns!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Penelope said:


> *I'm really sick of people who do not want to work. Thats what its all about.
> 
> Get to work, interrupt the supply chain so you can protest the vaccine, who ever heard of **the** crazy idea. *






*****CHUCKLE*****




NOTE: Above is the bridge their blocking only seems appropriate.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

RetiredGySgt said:


> So rather then do your work you spend time here?







This is what Penelope gets paid to do.

I on the other hand do it for the grins and to harass progressives.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## MisterBeale

hmmm. . .   this thread is in "Breaking News?"


----------



## koshergrl

Donald H said:


> The mandates will be ended when it's appropriate to end them. That will depend on the Covid threat and will 'not' depend on the scale of violent protest!


They were never appropriate. 
They will end when people end them.


----------



## Leo123

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


Enough of what?  Peaceful protests?  WTF?


----------



## DukeU

jknowgood said:


> We should've done that with all the protesters in the summer of love and use that money to the business owners. That had their business destroyed.



Besides the occasional gun, I don't know if their property would have been very useful.

I doubt they had any money.


----------



## beagle9

Penelope said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Blow up the bridge* and then we can start over. Its no good with the truckers on it, its impassable.
> *More than 40,000 commuters, tourists and truck drivers* cross the Ambassador Bridge each day, according to its website.3 hours ago
> Canadian protesters block access to the busiest international crossing in North America as demonstrations continue​
> I'm really tired of people not wanting to work.


Drop the mandates then.... Simple really, but leftist liber-rally pride gets in the way.


----------



## beagle9

jknowgood said:


> They have to spend time with a trucker over 21 for a while first.


Yeah or there might be a repeat of Colorado. He was 22 and still a green horn. Will they bet their families lives on truckers being thrown out there just to make a point ?


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> Fascism rears its ugly head.


Yeah more brute force, not negotiations... Leftist are complete frauds.


----------



## Penelope

MisterBeale said:


> Your link, from 2017, from before the pandemic and when Canada became a police state?
> 
> 
> 
> https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-world/2018/canada
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 598880











						Truck convoy: State of emergency declared; police announce arrests; people bringing 'material' supports to protesters — including gas — could be subject to arrest, police say
					

The ‘Freedom Convoy’ that converged in Ottawa more than a week ago started in response to the federal government’s move to require that all Canadian truck…




					ottawacitizen.com
				




This one!! it works for me. I don't put up fake links.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Truck convoy: State of emergency declared; police announce arrests; people bringing 'material' supports to protesters — including gas — could be subject to arrest, police say
> 
> 
> The ‘Freedom Convoy’ that converged in Ottawa more than a week ago started in response to the federal government’s move to require that all Canadian truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawacitizen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one!! it works for me.


Show Canada your true Fascist self.  Honk  Honk  Honk


----------



## MisterBeale

Penelope said:


> Truck convoy: State of emergency declared; police announce arrests; people bringing 'material' supports to protesters — including gas — could be subject to arrest, police say
> 
> 
> The ‘Freedom Convoy’ that converged in Ottawa more than a week ago started in response to the federal government’s move to require that all Canadian truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawacitizen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one!! it works for me. I don't put up fake links.


That isn't the link you originally put up in this post.   





__





						Canada Declares State of Emergency Over Convoy Protesters.
					

Insurrection on the streets.  Insurrection? LOL! Hell, Antifa took several blocks over in Seattle not letting people in or out, setting a police station on fire and now semis are a sign of insurrection?   I'd refuse to go over the Canadian border, tons and tons of driving jobs out there, if I...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




. . . and the link you just provided has not a damn thing to do with Canada's, "Freedom Index." 

What the hell drugs are you on?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TemplarKormac said:


> KEEP CALM AND HONK ON.
> 
> That is all.


Canada, the land of pussies and the French


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Penelope said:


> Truck convoy: State of emergency declared; police announce arrests; people bringing 'material' supports to protesters — including gas — could be subject to arrest, police say
> 
> 
> The ‘Freedom Convoy’ that converged in Ottawa more than a week ago started in response to the federal government’s move to require that all Canadian truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawacitizen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one!! it works for me. I don't put up fake links.


Says a poster who watches and worships FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Penelope said:


> Yes same as the insurrection but out in the streets.


And the BLM riots weren't insurrection?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

bodecea said:


> Really cool move, eh?    Tenant claims anti-vaccine protesters tried to start a fire in his apartment building
> 
> Trying to lock people in after starting the fire.......I wonder if the Jan 6th insurrectionists are taking notes.


Let us know when that's confirmed.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

bodecea said:


> Arson is cool if anti-vax truckers do it, eh?


Did you buy up when BLM burned down billions of dollars in private property?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


thanks for proving to the entire board  as always,you and the OP are paid trolls from langley who believe in depopulation control and communism.

you really exposed it big time this time how you hate humanity and are for human enslavement.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Penelope said:


> Imagine living where chaos abounds.
> 
> They don't want to work. 90% of the truckers are fully vaccinated. Its all in the name of freedom, freedom from what, pedophile, rape, adultery, what is that they want to do?
> 
> Christians be dammed. Republican's be dammed. Republicans pretend to be Christians.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This votes.  Sad.


----------



## ClaireH

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This votes.  Sad.


It’s times like this laughatleftists, that I can appreciate the electoral college. Years ago I used to argue for its demise,  basically due to state comparison of how few votes my state gets compared to many others. I now see the great value of the EC…. Some history buffs suggest that the founding fathers wanted to prevent exactly what you have pointed out, in that things don’t go well when idiots are in the majority!


----------



## Mindful

Cyprus will be doing the same this weekend.

All the way from Paphos to Nicosia.


----------



## skye

Castro Jr is just getting started...........I'm reading he is about to go full Fidel soon.  

Canadians protesting   for what's right ....keep up the good fight!  Bless you all!


----------



## ClaireH

Mindful said:


> Cyprus will be doing the same this weekend.
> 
> All the way from Paphos to Nicosia.


Mindful, the media source I just read indicates the bus drivers were paid (finally) their November wages, but it sounds like December is still in question and still prompting the dispute?








						Paphos drivers in Nicosia protest to demand wages
					

Paphos bus drivers will demonstrate in Nicosia on Tuesday to press for resolution to a protracted dispute between the Transport Ministry and their company as a result of which they have still not been paid for November.The drivers have been on strike since last week demanding payment of theor Novemb




					in-cyprus.philenews.com


----------



## Mindful

ClaireH said:


> Mindful, the media source I just read indicates the bus drivers were paid (finally) their November wages, but it sounds like December is still in question and still prompting the dispute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paphos drivers in Nicosia protest to demand wages
> 
> 
> Paphos bus drivers will demonstrate in Nicosia on Tuesday to press for resolution to a protracted dispute between the Transport Ministry and their company as a result of which they have still not been paid for November.The drivers have been on strike since last week demanding payment of theor Novemb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in-cyprus.philenews.com



There are ongoing demos against all restrictions connected to Covid.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Penelope said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Blow up the bridge* and then we can start over. Its no good with the truckers on it, its impassable.
> *More than 40,000 commuters, tourists and truck drivers* cross the Ambassador Bridge each day, according to its website.3 hours ago
> Canadian protesters block access to the busiest international crossing in North America as demonstrations continue​
> I'm really tired of people not wanting to work.


Tell it to Trudeau. He could end the whole thing tomorrow. 
But he would rather go into hiding and make ridiculous insults against truckers who would love to work
again.


----------



## beagle9

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tell it to Trudeau. He could end the whole thing tomorrow.
> But he would rather go into hiding and make ridiculous insults against truckers who would love to work
> again.


The dummy Trudeau must have taken his lead from Biden. Not a good role model to follow that's for sure.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


>


If they wake up from their stuper, it'll be a miracle.


----------



## Mindful

ClaireH said:


> Mindful, the media source I just read indicates the bus drivers were paid (finally) their November wages, but it sounds like December is still in question and still prompting the dispute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paphos drivers in Nicosia protest to demand wages
> 
> 
> Paphos bus drivers will demonstrate in Nicosia on Tuesday to press for resolution to a protracted dispute between the Transport Ministry and their company as a result of which they have still not been paid for November.The drivers have been on strike since last week demanding payment of theor Novemb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in-cyprus.philenews.com



I said it, Claire, because I shall be going to Cyprus in a couple of months, after I’ve left the United States. Last time I was there, every time we left the house we had to fill in a form, printed out from on-line, stating where we were going, for how long, what for, and when we would be back home. Also a curfew.

There was one time, going to the beach was forbidden, but we went anyway, sitting on palettes behind beach huts like homeless people, eating take-out fish&chips.

The restrictions were ludicrous, didn’t make any sense, and when you think, the mayor is in jail for corruption! 

But my point being, there are constant public and mostly peaceful demonstrations against this lunacy, particularly from parents against schools. And  not only in Cyprus, all over Europe, some of it violent. They used the water cannons in The Netherlands.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This votes.  Sad.



For the sake of humanity, let's just hope it hasn't procreated.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

beagle9 said:


> The dummy Trudeau must have taken his lead from Biden.



Take his lead?  To be perfectly fair to the authoritarian leftist leader of Canada, not once have I seen any videos of him pinching the nipple of an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Mindful

A 4 foot-10 inch great-grandfather was handcuffed and arrested by two Canadian cops for honking his horn in support of Freedom Convoy protesters in Ottawa on Sunday - a day before a judge outlawed honking amid a left-wing backlash against anti-mandate protesters who have been smeared by Prime Minister Justin Trudeau as 'swastika-wavers'. 

A bystander filmed while two officers pulled over Gerry Charlebois, 78, for beeping his horn.

'What did he do wrong?' the bystander asked. 'None of your f****** concern, man,' one officer responded. 

The six-minute video shows officers shouting back and forth with furious onlookers and Charlebois who protests his arrest. Eventually an officer in a blue surgical mask grabs Charlebois  to restrain him, and brings the vaccinated great-grandfather down to his knees in the middle of the street before handcuffing him against his van. 

Charlebois sustained injuries to his arms, hands, shoulders and knees.









						Moment elderly man is arrested by two Canadian cops for honking horn
					

A bystander filmed while two officers pulled over a man who had allegedly honked his horn. 'What did he do wrong?' the bystander asked. 'None of your f****** concern, man,' one officer responded.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## hadit

Mindful said:


> A 4 foot-10 inch great-grandfather was handcuffed and arrested by two Canadian cops for honking his horn in support of Freedom Convoy protesters in Ottawa on Sunday - a day before a judge outlawed honking amid a left-wing backlash against anti-mandate protesters who have been smeared by Prime Minister Justin Trudeau as 'swastika-wavers'.
> 
> A bystander filmed while two officers pulled over Gerry Charlebois, 78, for beeping his horn.
> 
> 'What did he do wrong?' the bystander asked. 'None of your f****** concern, man,' one officer responded.
> 
> The six-minute video shows officers shouting back and forth with furious onlookers and Charlebois who protests his arrest. Eventually an officer in a blue surgical mask grabs Charlebois  to restrain him, and brings the vaccinated great-grandfather down to his knees in the middle of the street before handcuffing him against his van.
> 
> Charlebois sustained injuries to his arms, hands, shoulders and knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moment elderly man is arrested by two Canadian cops for honking horn
> 
> 
> A bystander filmed while two officers pulled over a man who had allegedly honked his horn. 'What did he do wrong?' the bystander asked. 'None of your f****** concern, man,' one officer responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


All a movement like this needs is a martyr to rally around and ignite the powder keg. The police had better be careful, or Canada could have its own summer of fiery, but mostly peaceful, demonstrations.


----------



## 2aguy

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!



Thw antifa pedophile you mean…


----------



## 2aguy

hadit said:


> All a movement like this needs is a martyr to rally around and ignite the powder keg. The police had better be careful, or Canada could have its own summer of fiery, but mostly peaceful, demonstrations.



No…..the truck drivers are not blm or antifa so the violence won’t happen.


----------



## JRP

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Yep ... that would be the response from the authoritarian Trudeau government.


----------



## JRP

ESDRAELON said:


> What do you expect Trudeau's administration to DO?  What actions would you support if the protest continues for weeks or longer?  I'm specifically speaking of the current behavior continuing.  No violence, no looting or property destruction, just civil disobedience.  What actions should be justified against that, in your opinion?


I would expect the Trudeau government to simply discuss the issues with the Convoy leadership and reach a normal compromise.  But Trudeau is definitely not normal or willing to compromise.


----------



## hadit

2aguy said:


> No…..the truck drivers are not blm or antifa so the violence won’t happen.


Good point. It would probably be more like the Civil Rights struggle, with peaceful protests met by increasing violence from the government until the population says enough and forces the government to back down.


----------



## Mindful

The focal point of many of these protests are the policies that governments around the world adopted to meet the challenge of the pandemic. Over the past couple of weeks, there have been large protests in Helsinki, Brussels, Verona, Rome and Paris. Many of these European cities have faced sporadic protests against vaccine mandates and other measures since last summer. But over the past fortnight, those protests have been galvanised by the example of the Canadian truckers’ ‘freedom convoy’, which drove from one end of Canada to the other, arriving in Ottawa last weekend, in protest against vaccine mandates.

In Italy, Austria, Belgium and other European states, where special restrictions on the unvaccinated are especially onerous, protests have become much more confrontational. While these protests are still at odds with majority public opinion, they have proved difficult to contain.

The prospects of further disorder are considerable. It does seem likely that the world economy is facing a difficult period, with rising fuel prices, inflationary shocks and labour-market tensions. That protesters in Helsinki and Istanbul raised new grievances over fuel prices is an indication of what might be to come.

The mainstream political parties are more out of touch with their publics than they were before the lockdowns, and their ability to negotiate change is far weaker. The likelihood is of more and greater populist protests to come.









						The great populist revival
					

Restrictive Covid measures have stirred another wave of anti-establishment revolt.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## westwall

Mindful said:


> The focal point of many of these protests are the policies that governments around the world adopted to meet the challenge of the pandemic. Over the past couple of weeks, there have been large protests in Helsinki, Brussels, Verona, Rome and Paris. Many of these European cities have faced sporadic protests against vaccine mandates and other measures since last summer. But over the past fortnight, those protests have been galvanised by the example of the Canadian truckers’ ‘freedom convoy’, which drove from one end of Canada to the other, arriving in Ottawa last weekend, in protest against vaccine mandates.
> 
> In Italy, Austria, Belgium and other European states, where special restrictions on the unvaccinated are especially onerous, protests have become much more confrontational. While these protests are still at odds with majority public opinion, they have proved difficult to contain.
> 
> The prospects of further disorder are considerable. It does seem likely that the world economy is facing a difficult period, with rising fuel prices, inflationary shocks and labour-market tensions. That protesters in Helsinki and Istanbul raised new grievances over fuel prices is an indication of what might be to come.
> 
> The mainstream political parties are more out of touch with their publics than they were before the lockdowns, and their ability to negotiate change is far weaker. The likelihood is of more and greater populist protests to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great populist revival
> 
> 
> Restrictive Covid measures have stirred another wave of anti-establishment revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spiked-online.com





They aren't out of touch with us.  They despise us.  That is clear.

Time to despise them back.


----------



## Silent Warrior

Penelope said:


> *I'm really sick of people who do not want to work. Thats what its all about.
> 
> Get to work, interrupt the supply chain so you can protest the vaccine, who ever heard of **the** crazy idea. *


You really don't get it, do you.  They want to work, it's the vaccination mandate that is stopping some of them from working and that's what they are protesting.  Your middle school views are keeping you from seeing reality.  By the way, you misspelled the possessive word that's in your diatribe, but maybe you will learn it in 4th period English this year.


----------



## Mindful

Silent Warrior said:


> You really don't get it, do you.  They want to work, it's the vaccination mandate that is stopping some of them from working and that's what they are protesting.  Your middle school views are keeping you from seeing reality.  By the way, you misspelled the possessive word that's in your diatribe, but maybe you will learn it in 4th period English this year.



The stuff she comes out with.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Looks like the Canadians didnt need -any- nukes or F15s  to bring their government to its knees.


----------



## Mindful

Freedom Convoy on the Verge of Victory as Multiple Canadian Provinces Announce an End to Restrictions - DC Enquirer
					

A growing number of Canadian provinces have begun to lift their COVID-19 restrictions as the Freedom Convoy has expanded to multiple cities across Canada and




					dcenquirer.com


----------



## ClaireH

Mindful said:


> I said it, Claire, because I shall be going to Cyprus in a couple of months, after I’ve left the United States. Last time I was there, every time we left the house we had to fill in a form, printed out from on-line, stating where we were going, for how long, what for, and when we would be back home. Also a curfew.
> 
> There was one time, going to the beach was forbidden, but we went anyway, sitting on palettes behind beach huts like homeless people, eating take-out fish&chips.
> 
> The restrictions were ludicrous, didn’t make any sense, and when you think, the mayor is in jail for corruption!
> 
> But my point being, there are constant public and mostly peaceful demonstrations against this lunacy, particularly from parents against schools. And  not only in Cyprus, all over Europe, some of it violent. They used the water cannons in The Netherlands.


Well there is nothing like firsthand information Mindful, and I look forward to reading about your upcoming travels. How awesome to be able to travel abroad! I’ve only made it to various places in Mexico and the Bahamas. I just checked my hopeful short list and it’s is glowing now: NZ, Iceland, Italy top 3, with a relative soon moving to Italy to help that happen sooner than later.


----------



## Lumpy 1

beautress said:


> Back in 2006, my late husband and I took a train across the beautiful country of Canada. There is an historical building in every city of population. They are very tolerant people up there by comparison. We inspired the world with freedom, but also by comparison, the Canadians are fearless with loving cultures unlike themselves. And just a guy from Canada wrote one of the world's most beautiful, haunting poems in WWI:
> Flanders Fields
> View attachment 598756
> 
> View attachment 598757
> 
> View attachment 598752
> 
> Only a Canadian could have written that beloved poem, because that's the kind of people they are. No matter what anybody says, I will always love the people of Canada on account of John McRae's poem, which was probably the last thing he wrote. They found it in his lapel pocket where he lay dead on the battle ground in France. My grandmother was an American Legion Auxiliary leader in Houston in her day. When I was 4 years old, I was by her side hawking poppies for severely wounded warriors of WWII. We were on the corner of the Denver Harbor (Houston) Weingarten's Grocery store. People were generous. One man stuffed some paper money in our bowl. He had tears in his eyes.​


I recall learning that poem as a little Lump in Canada and wearing a poppy.. hugs, Lady Beautress..


----------



## ClaireH

Papageorgio said:


> Having Australia and Canada on the list after Covid seems silly. These lists are really subjective and depend on who is rating them.
> 
> I am not sure how I have less freedom than Belgium where they, according to the article linked by Don, are proud of digging up sex toys.
> 
> These types of studies are highly suspect at best.


The following study, out by Forbes, is more  recent. I’m trying to find a similar study showing a most detailed state to state comparison regarding economic freedoms and the rule of law, but I’ve yet to find it.












						The United States Economy In 2022: All Eyes On Inflation
					

If socialism fails because you eventually run out of other people's money, Keynesianism fails when the benefits of easy money have reached their limit.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## SweetSue92

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Yeah ... Looks like you are pretty busy right now.
> Don't let me interrupt you and get back to it.
> 
> .​



Attempting to engage Penelope in anything that involves logic--or many times, even thinking--is an...interesting endeavor. She might complain about a bridge being blocked for, say, a week or two, and then propose a solution of blowing it up, which would result in a rebuild of half a year.

But then, and this is just factual, she's always agitating here for people to die. I'm worried about her soul tbh.


----------



## SweetSue92

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 598957
> 
> This is what Penelope gets paid to do.
> 
> I on the other hand do it for the grins and to harass progressives.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****



Hmmmm, I don't know about that. rightwinger is pretty good as a paid operative because he just spits out the talking points. Penelope strays too far from the TP and starts blabbing about blowing up bridges and stuff


----------



## SweetSue92

Trudeau wanted to tow trucks away but then figured out the tow trucks drivers are also....um, truck drivers. So won't tow for him.

SAD TROMBONE!!!


----------



## Penelope

Silent Warrior said:


> You really don't get it, do you.  They want to work, it's the vaccination mandate that is stopping some of them from working and that's what they are protesting.  Your middle school views are keeping you from seeing reality.  By the way, you misspelled the possessive word that's in your diatribe, but maybe you will learn it in 4th period English this year.


*I wish they would come here to the US and block the streets, it wouldn't last long. *

*Its a far-right movement, thats all it is. And Fox and our right republicans are encouraging them. They want the end of democracy, NWO, Populist movement, and they want a new goverment, 

its freedom for me, and not for thee.*

I'll tell you the US wouldn't put up with it blocking the streets.


----------



## Penelope

SweetSue92 said:


> Trudeau wanted to tow trucks away but then figured out the tow trucks drivers are also....um, truck drivers. So won't tow for him.
> 
> SAD TROMBONE!!!


They wouldn't come here and block the streets. I'd like to see them try.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> They wouldn't come here and block the streets. I'd like to see them try.



Where is "here"?


----------



## rightwinger

SweetSue92 said:


> Hmmmm, I don't know about that. rightwinger is pretty good as a paid operative because he just spits out the talking points. Penelope strays too far from the TP and starts blabbing about blowing up bridges and stuff


Typhoid Sue just spreads COVID lies and misinformation


----------



## BlackSand

SweetSue92 said:


> Attempting to engage Penelope in anything that involves logic--or many times, even thinking--is an...interesting endeavor. She might complain about a bridge being blocked for, say, a week or two, and then propose a solution of blowing it up, which would result in a rebuild of half a year.
> 
> But then, and this is just factual, she's always agitating here for people to die. I'm worried about her soul tbh.


.

There's no need to act like that's a problem ...   
Penny pretty much mops the floor with her own butt.

.​


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> *I wish they would come here to the US and block the streets, it wouldn't last long. *
> 
> *Its a far-right movement, thats all it is. And Fox and our right republicans are encouraging them. They want the end of democracy, NWO, Populist movement, and they want a new goverment,
> 
> its freedom for me, and not for thee.*
> 
> I'll tell you the US wouldn't put up with it blocking the streets.


Far-right = freedom? Sounds about right.


----------



## hadit

Penelope said:


> They wouldn't come here and block the streets. I'd like to see them try.


What would you do about it besides come on here and complain?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## M14 Shooter

Penelope said:


> *I wish they would come here to the US and block the streets, it wouldn't last long. *


For the last two years,  Democrat mayors could not get our of the way of the #BLMob's 'peaceful protests ' fast enough - why would they do anything abut these truck drivers?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

_True North / tnc.news_​
Hello again one and all and welcome back to this week's edition of Laura's Links, and hot diggity dog, what a week it has been.
As I mentioned last week, the Canadian truckers have given me a sense of hope I haven't felt in almost two years. They mean business and I have great confidence in them and their ability to bring the Trudeau government and all of his dictatorial mandates to its knees (hopefully with a spillover effect onto all the Canadian provinces still strangling their citizens' freedoms).
When the convoy started rolling and the videos started coming online I experienced an overwhelming sense, of relief, gladness, and hope, that bordered on a religious experience. And the more I read or watched about the organization behind this tremendous campaign, the more I understood instinctively that there were a great many clever minds behind it possessing a truly glorious sense of resolve. I was sure of it and I wanted to hear more, so please take a read of my conversation with BJ Dichter, one of the spokesmen of the convoy, and let me know what you think. Do you think my Jewdar was accurate? I think I'm batting a thousand.
Despite the fact that countries around the world are dropping all Covid restrictions and mandates, the evil, scowling gargoyle Christine Elliott of Ontario is doubling down, just like our emasculated, petulant prime minister Justin Trudeau.









						The Beginning of the End of the Covid Era
					

Hello again one and all and welcome back to this week's edition of Laura's Links, and hot diggity dog, what a week it has been. As I mentioned last week, the Canadian truckers have given me a sense of hope I haven't felt in almost two years. They mean




					www.steynonline.com


----------



## Mindful

Speaking to parliament in Ottawa on Wednesday, Mr Trudeau condemned the "unacceptable" behaviour and issued a stern message to truckers.

"Blockages, illegal demonstrations are unacceptable, and are negatively impacting businesses and manufacturers," he said.

"We must do everything to bring them to an end."

To the protesters, he said: "You can't end the pandemic with blockades… you need to end it with science.”









						Trudeau's message to Freedom Convoy protesters
					

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has hit out at the thousands of truckers blocking roads and disrupting supplies in protest of the country's coronavirus vaccine mandates.




					www.skynews.com.au


----------



## westwall




----------



## Silent Warrior

Penelope said:


> They wouldn't come here and block the streets. I'd like to see them try.


Union truckers have done so here in the past with the backing of you left wingers.  Your total lack of understanding is astounding.  You may get your wish as some of the truckers in our country are talking of doing so in sympathy.


----------



## Mac-7

Silent Warrior said:


> You may get your wish as some of the truckers in our country are talking of doing so in sympathy.


I hope not

that could be called a US invasion and give trudow an excuse to ask Bijing  to send chicom troops for assistance


----------



## Gracie

Those too stupid to understand what the Truckers are trying to convey will eventually realize it once they run out of food, have no spare parts for their tvs, radios, computers, cars.....or food, medical supplies, etc.

The deer in headlights look on all their faces that slowly turns to anger of WHERE IS MY STUFF will hit a solid home run.


----------



## Gracie

Finland:


----------



## Penelope

Silent Warrior said:


> Union truckers have done so here in the past with the backing of you left wingers.  Your total lack of understanding is astounding.  You may get your wish as some of the truckers in our country are talking of doing so in sympathy.


I'd love to see them block the roads.


----------



## westwall

Penelope said:


> I'd love to see them block the roads.






They aren't leftist assholes.  Like your clods.

Dumbshit.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Penelope said:


> I'd love to see them block the roads.


I would rather not. Unlike Canada people shoot each other here for such stupidity.


----------



## lantern2814

Donald H said:


> We love them in spite of their misguided nonsense and we hope the police don't whack any of them permanently. Just a little time behind bars in the corner to think about it. Time out.


The police in Canada are too busy roughing up elderly grandparents.









						Cops rough up and arrest 78-yr-old great grandfather who HONKED in support of Freedom Convoy
					

The incident happened a day after a judge banned all honking in the area




					meaww.com
				












						Ottawa police filmed arresting great-grandfather after he honked at protest
					

A 78-year-old man was cuffed after ‘tooting his horn’ in the street




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Gracie

We owe Canadian Truckers...the WHOLE WORLD owes them...a huge THANK YOU.

Leave it to truckers to do what military swore they would do in their oath, but didn't.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Gracie said:


> We owe Canadian Truckers...the WHOLE WORLD owes them...a huge THANK YOU.
> 
> Leave it to truckers to do what military swore they would do in their oath, but didn't.


We don't owe foreigners shit. Fuck those guys.


----------



## beagle9

Penelope said:


> They wouldn't come here and block the streets. I'd like to see them try.


No but the protestors here in America these days can loot, burn, destroy government property, murder people, and get let out on bail to do it over and over again with the blessings of some official's, and that's something to be tolerated ?? But do Lord don't let any peaceful protesting Trucker's protest in our mean streets eh ????????? Hypocrisy much ???


----------



## skews13

theHawk said:


> Yup! Time to go full fascist!
> 
> That will win the hearts and minds of the people!


Damn sure will. The people in that city would cheer it on.

Just like bells rang throughout the land when Biden bitch slapped traitor don out of DC.


----------



## eagle1462010

Zincwarrior said:


> We don't owe foreigners shit. Fuck those guys.


You being upset.  priceless.

Honk Honk


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Penelope said:


> They wouldn't come here and block the streets. I'd like to see them try.


Like BLM did in the Floyd riots?


----------



## two_iron

The military has already told Castro Jr. with Coward-19..... "Fuckez-vous"

I'd love to see that swishy faggot face those truckers.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

lantern2814 said:


> The police in Canada are too busy roughing up elderly grandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cops rough up and arrest 78-yr-old great grandfather who HONKED in support of Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> The incident happened a day after a judge banned all honking in the area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaww.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa police filmed arresting great-grandfather after he honked at protest
> 
> 
> A 78-year-old man was cuffed after ‘tooting his horn’ in the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


Elderly _undersized_ grandparents. 
Big tough cops!


----------



## theHawk

skews13 said:


> Damn sure will. The people in that city would cheer it on.
> 
> Just like bells rang throughout the land when Biden bitch slapped traitor don out of DC.


Oh yea, the people are really cheering on Biden.  A real man of the people:


----------



## TemplarKormac

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> Canada, the land of pussies and the French


That'd be California, actually.


----------



## Gracie

Zincwarrior said:


> We don't owe foreigners shit. Fuck those guys.


Fuck you too.


----------



## Gracie

TemplarKormac said:


> That'd be California, actually.


Um. Only SOUTHERN cali...and SF. The rest of us are sane and far from being pussies. Northern Cali looks like Duck Dynasty show. Everyone is packin' and they don't hide it either. Cali Mountain Folk.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Gracie said:


> Um. Only SOUTHERN cali...and SF. The rest of us are sane and far from being pussies. Northern Cali looks like Duck Dynasty show. Everyone is packin' and they don't hide it either. Cali Mountain Folk.


Well, that's good to hear. Mostly.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Donald H said:


> Small business truck owners sitting in jail moaning about losing their trucks, can be replaced by Unionized Teamsters.
> Canada can still afford them.


Ahh yes, totally against the owner operator who are the frigging majority of truckers, dumbass canuck!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

GMCGeneral said:


> Ahh yes, totally against the owner operator who are the frigging majority of truckers, dumbass canuck!


It's stories he tells himself about how little other Canadians mean to him.

The government of Canada will either give up or see a general state of rebellion.   Individual provinces are already starting to cave.


----------



## Gracie

"Slash The Tires, Arrest The Drivers": Harvard Professor And CNN Analyst Calls For Violence Against Freedom Convoy | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ordinary Guy

skews13 said:


> Yep. Time to start confiscating their rigs, throwing them in jail, and giving out $1000 a day fines, that none of them can afford, and put them out of business. Hard to make a living with no truck, and no money.


Great idea, eliminate the transportation for product and goods.......


----------



## westwall

Ordinary Guy said:


> Great idea, eliminate the transportation for product and goods.......




Fascists are universal in their stupidity.


----------



## BlackSand

Mindful said:


> View attachment 600018


.

It's kind of hard to tell if the Progressives would be more upset about that, than truckers blocking the interstate.

.​


----------



## Mindful

PARIS (AP) — Protesters angry over pandemic restrictions drove toward Paris in scattered convoys of camper vans, cars and trucks Friday in an effort to blockade the French capital, despite a police ban.

From the Mediterranean coast to the northern city of Lille, the protesters organized their “freedom convoys” online, galvanized in part by truckers who have blockaded Canada’s capital and blocked border crossings. The French action has no single leader or goal, and comes as months of protests against French government vaccination rules have been waning.









						French convoys protesting virus rules move toward Paris
					

PARIS (AP) — From all across France, protesters angry over pandemic restrictions drove toward Paris Friday in scattered convoys of camper vans, cars and trucks in an effort to defy a police ban and blockade the French capital.




					apnews.com


----------



## Donald H

All the protests have something in common. People are very tired of Covid and they're looking for a way out.

But the problem is, violent groups will use the opportunity to push forward their illegal or violent agenda. 



> The French action has no single leader or goal,..............



Quite similar to the Canadian protests, except that in Ottawa they invented a 'catch all' reason of 'freedom'. 
In one of the 'freest' countries in the world! 

Are the poor and middle class rising up to claim a piece of their country's pie?

If so then why is the political right so active in the protests? Wouldn't that be against conservative priorities?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Donald H said:


> All the protests have something in common. People are very tired of Covid and they're looking for a way out.
> *But the problem is, violent groups will use the opportunity to push forward their illegal or violent agenda.*


What's *this *have to do with what's going on in Canada?
In fact, doesn't what's going on in Canada negate your claim?


----------



## Donald H

M14 Shooter said:


> What's *this *have to do with what's going on in Canada?
> In fact, doesn't what's going on in Canada negate your claim?


No it doesn't negate my claims. Control your thought process before you do injury to your brain.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Donald H said:


> No it doesn't negate my claims.


You said:
_"Violent groups *will *use the opportunity to push forward their illegal or violent agenda"_
And yet, in three weeks or so, they haven't.
How does this not negate your claim?


Donald H said:


> Control your thought process before you do injury to your brain.


Warning!!!


----------



## westwall




----------



## Stann

Donald H said:


> Canadian capital declares state of emergency over Freedom Convoy
> 
> 
> Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson has declared a state of emergency for the Canadian capital as the Freedom Convoy shows no signs of ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the government and police have had about enough!
> 
> This could have been brought about by the Man in the SUV plowing into a covey of protesters!


These truckers are attempting to cause anarchy by their actions; they need to be treated as such. As far as I'm concerned they need to be rounded up and shot at dawn.


----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## otto105

Polishprince said:


> If Trudeau loses this confrontation with his people, and is forced to flee the Dominions of Canada, do you think that America should accept him for asylum here?


Whose winning?


----------



## otto105

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hard to run a country with no trucks.


90% of truckers are vaccinated and on the road delivering goods.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> These truckers are attempting to cause anarchy by their actions; they need to be treated as such. As far as I'm concerned they need to be rounded up and shot at dawn.


Bet ya didntsay that for Burn Loot and Murder huh.?

May your pantry and shelves be empty.  Fascist


----------



## otto105

eagle1462010 said:


> Bet ya didntsay that for Burn Loot and Murder huh.?
> 
> May your pantry and shelves be empty.  Fascist


Bridge is open, so there’s that.


----------



## eagle1462010

otto105 said:


> Bridge is open, so there’s that.


You enjoyed the Burn Loot and Murder riots
  You loved burning businesses down then.


----------



## Who_Me?

Well that did a lot of good.


----------



## Donald H

otto105 said:


> 90% of truckers are vaccinated and on the road delivering goods.


Probably much closer to 99.99%.

The Conservatives have brought the axe down on the protesters, Canada wide. 
I suspect that the violent element using the truckers as cover for 'some' issue will spill some blood as their parting shot.

The conservatives will have the blood on their hands, regardless of the political gain they expect to get by moving against the protesters before Trudeau had to.


----------



## eagle1462010

Donald H said:


> Probably much closer to 99.99%.
> 
> The Conservatives have brought the axe down on the protesters, Canada wide.
> I suspect that the violent element using the truckers as cover for 'some' issue will spill some blood as their parting shot.
> 
> The conservatives will have the blood on their hands, regardless of the political gain they expect to get by moving against the protesters before Trudeau had to.


So says a Fascist Prick who agrees with fucking over anyone who refuses to take the jab...........

You will get them fired, and starve their families............Typical Fascist Prick you are.


----------



## otto105

eagle1462010 said:


> So says a Fascist Prick who agrees with fucking over anyone who refuses to take the jab...........
> 
> You will get them fired, and starve their families............Typical Fascist Prick you are.


Your choice? Man up there’s consequences.


----------



## eagle1462010

otto105 said:


> Your choice? Man up there’s consequences.


You have no power here...............Alabama doesn't give a flying fuck about your mandates.


----------



## otto105

eagle1462010 said:


> You have no power here...............Alabama doesn't give a flying fuck about your mandates.


That's why the state is largely lower educated, poor and has one of the highest rates of COVID deaths per capita.


----------



## eagle1462010

otto105 said:


> That's why the state is largely lower educated, poor and has one of the highest rates of COVID deaths per capita.


Baloney..............You will not try your shit here...........We would show you the door the fuck out........

But oh well............But one note you wouldn't have to worry about signs and honking here......We just wouldn't do that.......


----------



## Wyatt earp

Stann said:


> These truckers are attempting to cause anarchy by their actions; they need to be treated as such. As far as I'm concerned they need to be rounded up and shot at dawn.


What a good British you are


----------



## M14 Shooter

Donald H said:


> I suspect that the violent element using the truckers as cover for 'some' issue will spill some blood as their parting shot.


Wait...   did you just move the goalpost?   
Yes, yes you did.
You said:
_"Violent groups *will *use the opportunity to push forward their illegal or violent agenda"_
And yet, in three weeks or so, they haven't.
How does this not negate your claim?
If they don't - how has your claim not been negated?


----------

